# What's in your pedalboard?



## Guv'nor

What pedals/effects are you using lately?


----------



## surfdog777

Here's my current board

Morley Little Alligator
Bad Horsie II
Boss TU-2
Boss NS-2
Boss CS-3
Boss MT-2
Boss CH-1
MXR EVH90
Boss BF-2
Boss DD-6
Boss EH-2

It looks so clean now because I just picked up one of those Rockin Columbia pedalboards to put them on.


----------



## dwagar

Boss Board 
TU2
SD1
CE3
PH2
BF2
DanEcho

Cry Baby off the board


----------



## fuzzman

*Stomps*

Here are my toys:




-Main Board





-Delay Board


----------



## Billy The Mtn

Been using 

Morley vol/wha pro series ll
Boss DS 1 w/ keeley ultra mod
Boss OS 2
Boss Flanger BF 3
Boss Chorus CE 20
Boss tuner TU 2

keeping it pretty simple


----------



## Liam

I'm using:

boss ph-3
line 6 fm-4
TS9/dx
line 6 echo park
line 6 dl-4
line 6 tap tremelo
Ernie Ball Stero volume/pan
2 loop/bypass pedal (homemade)
set up in stereo


----------



## Guv'nor

*- Loop:* Boss TU-2 ---> Digitech Whammy RI ---> MXR EQ ---> MXR Phase90 ---> Boss BF2 Flanger ---> Maxon AD999 Analog Delay ---> EH Holygrail Reverb

*- Direct:* Dunlop Cry Baby


----------



## Artist3203

MXR Phase 90 Reissue (R28 mod)»Boss LS-2 (Line Selector, A-B mode)»(A)Digitech Bad Monkey (set quiet); (B) Digitech Bad Monkey (loud)»Rocktron Hush The Pedal» to amp


----------



## Jimib

signal chain goes:

Boss TU2 > EHX Holy Grail > Dunlop Cry Baby Wah (modded with added led buffer removal true bypass switch and red fasel inductor) > WOBO Electronics Inverter *Loop A:*_Keeley Java Boost > Fulltone '69_*Loop B:*_Boss CH1 > Belcat analog Delay > Boss TR2 > EHX Small Stone_

The wobo inverter is by far the best £50 i have spent go to their site and check out the inverter, fantastic


----------



## _al_

A bunch of stuff!

Guitar > Talkbox > Wah > Compressor > Overdrive > Eq > Tu tuner > Amp

Fx loop send > Super Shifter > Chorus > Harmonist > DD-20 Delay > Fx return


----------



## stryker59

guitar>boss tu-2 tuner>morley bad horsie>boss super shifter>boss ch-1 chorus>mxr evh phase 90>mxr smartgate>amp
i also have a digitech metal master and hot rod i insert from time to time.


----------



## rocndaddy

Dunlop Wah into Boss Me-50 into BBe Boosta Grande into amp. Extras include the pedal to switch channels in the Me-50, and my DSL-50 Channel/reverb switch pedal.


----------



## VirgilCaine

Dunlop Crybaby
TS 808
Boss Chorus
Boss TU-2
MXR Micro Amp
Marshall 100 watt Vintage Modern 2466


----------



## KRAMB

1. ZOOM 505II + EXPRESSION PEDAL
2. BOSS LS-2
3. KORG KAOSS PAD 3
4. KORG EA-1 
5. IBANEZ CF7 chorus/flanger
6. AMT FATAL TUBE
7. IBANEZ DE7 delay/echo
8. IBANEZ PM7 phase modulator


----------



## DeeFreak

Dunlop Crybaby Wah Wah
Boss DS-1 Distortion
Digitech Grunge Distortion
Boss DD-3 Delay
Marshall Regeneration Modulation
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Marshall Footswitch

XXX


----------



## RachelMorgan

You really don't want to know....

Board 1: The WMDs (Weapons of Mass Distortion)

Peterson Strobostomp >
MXR Phase 90 >
Arbiter Fuzz Face Clone >
Keeley Java Boost >
SPF Red Threat >
Little Big Muff Pi >
Skreddy Screw Driver >
Boss CS-3 (modded) >
Mesa V-Twin Preamp (sometimes into a Whammy) -----------> Amp Input

Board 2: Stuff for the FX loop

Send ------>
Boss BF-3 >
Boss TR-2 >
Boss CH-1 >
Marshall RF-1 >
Boss DD-6 >
BBE Sonic Stomp >
Little Black Box ------> FX Return 

Not on board right now: Boss AC-3, Dunlop Crybaby


----------



## ZoomZilla

Mine is simple compared to what you guys have. Mine is Guitar>Dunlop Cry Baby>ISP decimator >Amp>loop out>MXR M108>Loop in> Cabinet.


----------



## RachelMorgan

I've gone simple from that mess above now....

Tuner -> Fuzz or Muff -> CS-3 -> Amp

Send -> M-108 -> CH-1 -> BF-3 -> TR-2 -> RF-1 -> sometimes a Whammy will go here -> DD-6 -> Sonic Stomp -> Return


----------



## codyfarmer

Only thing I need right here...

The discontinued Digitech RP-20 Valve Preamp Processor - tube included and a huggge power supply


----------



## siamezedream

i have a new custom built pedalboard with these pedals on it:
- line 6 mm4 modulation modeler
- line 6 dm4 distortion modeler
- line 6 dl4 delay modeler
- line 6 fm4 filter modeler
- electro harmonix micro synthesizer
- digitech whammy
- vox wah
- dunlop highgain volume
- morley pro phaser (tel-ray chrome tank late 70's)

my old pedalboard which was very cool but to big for gigs, to heavy to carry myself and to many power adapters and batteries to deal with.it contained:
- mxr dynacomp
- mxr phase 90
- boss dd3 delay
- boss od3 overdrive
- boss ns2 noise suppresor
- electro harmonix big muff
- electro harmonix small stone
- electro harmonix small clone
- electro harmonix micro synthesizer
- digitech whammy
- vox wah
- dunlop highgain volume
- proco ratt distortion
- morely pro phaser

the line 6 pedals in my new set up copy all the pedals of my old pedals but without all the wires and batterries that went with it. they are very believable replica's with the added bonus that they have true bypass, and the option for stereo which i didn't really have with the old set up.i highly recommend the line 6 modeler pedals.


----------



## sandman69

Guitar -> MXR A+B -> (B) Planetwave Tuner 

(A) Morley Bad Horsie 2 -> Digitech Whammy -> Visual Studio Jeckl &Hyde -> 
Marshall TSL 100 -> 1960A
Loop 
Ibanez CF7 -> Boss GE7


At least this weeks setup.


----------



## DocNrock

I got rid of all my old pedals and just use a Boss GT-3 now. I run my guitar into the GT-3, then use the Ext OD send from the GT-3 into my amp's input. The send of my FX loop goes to the return of the GT-3, and then the final out of the GT-3 goes to the FX loop return. This way I get the compression and volume effects prior to the preamp, I get my preamp gain stages, and all the digital effects are in the FX loop.

Sounds great, IMHO.


----------



## Publius

I use a Dunlop Wah --> Marshall Guv'nor II (with little gain-Used as a booster) --> Proco Turbo Rat (Preferably used with my Strat not the LP) --> Marshall DSL 100 (Preamp) --> Boss Gt6 (only for delays/reverb & chorus -no preamps/cabinets/distortion simulations) --> then to the opamp/post amp.

What would be useful is not the chain effects but the way you use it. For example do you use a distortion or overdrive as a booster. Does it work well with your amp? Does it work well on both channels. Does it work well for both Higain 1 & Higain 2 channels? Do you use a distortion/overdrive to just that not to boost but use the Higain channel at the same time? 

Be more thorough. Perhaps some of as will learn how to do things the right way or even learn more?

For example I use the Turbo Rat together with the Crunch channel in order to distort and boost the guitar signal a bit instead of going to a Higain channel. I don't know if that is something everyone does but it does work for me.

P.S.1 It should be noted here that most tube amps work great with boosters etc. but valves do tends to be tricky. For example most effect work ok on the primary channel (Clean or Higain 1) of a valve amp but on the secondary (Crunch or Higain 2) they suck. There's a reason for that but that's for another post.

P.S.2 The simpler the chain the better, I must get rid of the Gt6


----------



## pavs

Here's mine:






:2zone


----------



## plexipaul

chain goes:
Dunlop Crybaby (Roger Mayer Red Lion circuit)>
Roger Mayer Spitfire fuzz>
Roger Mayer Vision Octavia (hardwired bypass out)>
Dunlop JH-F1 fuzzface>
Roger Mayer Voodoovibe jr (buffered out)>
Zvex Box of Rock>
CMATMODS Brownie>
Carl Martin Plexitone>
Carl Martin Red Repeat>
Boss RV-5


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## RachelMorgan

The kind of black stomp box with gold ended cables going in is the ISP Decimator G-string --- it's shiny chrome. :cool2: Nothing exotic anymore. Gets the job done. Overdrives? We don't need no steenkeen' overdrives.


----------



## poeman33

Since no one else has added this yet...
Nothing. 
I plug straight in. I always have. I get all the sounds I want with the amp,my guitar, and my fingers. Nothing against all of you who use effects, that's just my sound.


----------



## Dave

I don't like to have too many effects. I have a BOSS pedal board which holds a 95Q Crybaby, DD6 Delay and AC2 Acoustic Simulator. I'm gonna ditch the AC2 I think - just need to put a CH1 Super Chorus and TU2 Tuner in there.


----------



## amplifier

I don't like using effects that much. Occasionally I'll use a wah or effects built into the amp that's it.


----------



## mnelsonix

Is it just me, or are you a southpaw?


----------



## st.bede

I just grab what I think is going to work for the occassion: am I doing a blues thing, a jazz thing, a rock thing, ect...... 

I do find myself grabing a fulltone ocd a lot...and a wha (which one depends on the situation)

I just bought a zvex fuzz factory...have only played it through an old class a amp but, am planning on going through my more brittish sounding amps....

it was pretty fun and a bit strange...I think of it as more of an speacial fx type thing then an everyday germanium fuzz but, it did a great job there as well....


----------



## plexipaul

plexipaul said:


> chain goes:
> Dunlop Crybaby (Roger Mayer Red Lion circuit)>
> Roger Mayer Spitfire fuzz>
> Roger Mayer Vision Octavia (hardwired bypass out)>
> Dunlop JH-F1 fuzzface>
> Roger Mayer Voodoovibe jr (buffered out)>
> Zvex Box of Rock>
> CMATMODS Brownie>
> Carl Martin Plexitone>
> Carl Martin Red Repeat>
> Boss RV-5


and finally a pic of the board


----------



## The Man111

Well actually i have 2 pedal boards: One for my guitar and for my bass.

First it runs threw my guitar then into a:
Dunlop Zakk Wylde Wah
Dunlop Crybaby wah
Electroharmonicx metal muff
MXR dime distortions
Boss super overdrive
Boss chorus esemble
Boss equlizer
Boss pedal tuner

Bass pedal board:

POD X3 LIVE PEDALBOARD


----------



## omikl

Too many boards & effects rigs...

Baby rig:






Left-overs rig (made up from gear that didn't or couldn't fit into the last two):






Booteek rig (blues band only usually):






Cover band rig:






The DS-1 and 2 TS-9's are Keeley modded versions. An Ultra, Mod+ and Baked Mod respectively.

I also have a Boss ME-50/FS-6 rig that I take when I'm feeling lazy, and a POD 2 & Floorboard rig that I usually set-up as a back-up at gigs.


----------



## billdncn

Guitar / Keeley DS-1 (mainly) or Boss OD-3 / JCM800
Loop = Rocktron Tsunami / Ibanez DE-7 / MXR M-108 EQ

Sorry, no pics yet


----------



## CEBergheim

- Pewaves JPT-10 Tuner
- Loop 1:
- Dunlop Jimi Hendrix Fuzz Face
- Boss/Keeley DS-1 Distortion
- BK Butler Tube Driver
- Loop 2:
- Morley Little Alligator Volume Pedal
- Guyatone ST-2 Compression/Sustainer
- Boss DD-5 Digital Delay
- Boss CE-5 Chorus Ensemble
- Ibanez PH-7 Phaser


----------



## Glade

I dont really care for the ME-50 but I'm hangin onto it for some odd reason.
The Boss DD-6 and Boss SD-1 are it well and the eq that I run through the effects loop in the back.


----------



## MaineMetal

Bobbo said:


>



Nice Board guy!!,.. Love those Loop Masters!!.. I've got a 3 looper with a tuner mute out on my board.


----------



## CEBergheim

CEBergheim said:


> - Pewaves JPT-10 Tuner
> - Loop 1:
> - Dunlop Jimi Hendrix Fuzz Face
> - Boss/Keeley DS-1 Distortion
> - BK Butler Tube Driver
> - Loop 2:
> - Morley Little Alligator Volume Pedal
> - Guyatone ST-2 Compression/Sustainer
> - Boss DD-5 Digital Delay
> - Boss CE-5 Chorus Ensemble
> - Ibanez PH-7 Phaser



And here's the pic:


----------



## 9200

My Signal works its way to the speaker cabs like this....Sorry No picture yet.

Fender Stratocaster, Epi Zakk Camo with Emg 81/85 and a Peavey EVH Wolfgang Special thru a LocoBox The Choker compressor - Mxr EVH Phaser - Marshall Supervibe - Fulltone OCD - Marshall Jackhammer - MXR Noisegate/linedriver - BlackStar HT-Dual - Ibanez DE7 - Boss TR-2 - Boss GE-7 - Marshall 9200 - Two Marshall JCM 800 Lead-1960 4x12 with Celestion 65w. And....Guit - Blackstar HT-Dual (Speaker sim output) - 9200 (Ch B) - Dunlop Heil Talkbox.


----------



## Keefoman

Guitar>Korg Pitch Black tuner (outside board)>Boss multi-wah>Marshall Compressor>Boss BD2>Vox Valvetone>Marshall Jackhammer>Fulltone FB2>Amp
Alesis Nanoverb in loop

Also not present in the picture: Marshall the Guv'nor, Tech 21 Sans Amp, Boss Chorus Ensemble, Morley Wah


----------



## guitarweasel

I have always had a "Love, Hate" relationship with pedals. This is my old set up.......







This is what I sometimes use now, it's mainly set up for multiple amps, sometimes I don't use it at all.


----------



## lerxst88

CEBergheim said:


> And here's the pic:



how did you strenghen the cardboard? looks cool


----------



## rocker67

Digitech Bad Monkey
Boss SD1
Rocktron Metal Planet
MXR Phase 90
Digitech Digidelay
Digitech Multichorus
Dunlop Jimmy Hendrix Signature Wah Pedal


----------



## Paul59std

I play in a rock covers band so you have to have a few effects. 
My board goes like this,

Guitar to Amp input =
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Boss NS-1 Noisegate
Colorsound Wah (1970's)
Keeley Compressor (2 knob)
Ibanez TS9 Tubescreamer (Keeley 808+ Mod)
In to TSL100 head.

Effect Loop send to -
Beringer TS Tremolo
Boss CES Chorus
Boss DD6 Echo
Keeley Katana Boast
Effect loop return

All powered by a Sound lab Power bank.

I use the Keeley Katana as lead break boost. Works great in the effects loop. As It's between the preamp amd the power stage your not over driving the input stage, so it really reduces the feedback you usually get when you overdrive the input.

Paul.


----------



## 69 plexi

1974 MXR Phase 90 script
1978 MXR Flanger
1978 MXR 6 Band EQ
Echoplex


----------



## CEBergheim

lerxst88 said:


> how did you strenghen the cardboard? looks cool



Thanks! In fact, the cardboard handles the weight pretty well. But, I will strengthen the walls with duct tape to make sure it doesn't break down. Cheap solution, but it works, so why not?


----------



## RachelMorgan

I downsized something major.... and it's amazing how much tone suck disappeared.






I'd have the JVM pedal there, but the Norns have said otherwise for now.


----------



## Brutalitarian Supremacy

Boss TU-2 - Boss NS-2 - MXR Distortion + Series 2000 - Morley A/B/Y - EH Metal Muff.........(send) - Boss RE-201 Space Echo - Boss DM-2 - Boss SP-1 - Boss CE-2 - BBE Sonic Stomp - Boss RC-2(used only for writing) - (return)


----------



## TheRealms

Ok guys, this topic is not what it should be. At other forums, these threads are just over 40 pages easily. Maybe you guys should rename it:'Post your effect-pedals/rigs'. I want more pictures!!!!


----------



## revrand

This is my Trailer Trash board and effects..........................


----------



## BigBadMusician

CryBaby wah (original)
TS-9 (modded to TS-808 by Analog Mike)
Boss DS-1
DOD 555 Performer
EH Big Muff Pi
MoogerFooger FreqBox MF-107
Ross Phaser (original)
Arion chorus
EH Memory Man with Hazarai
Radial Engineering JX-2 Switchbone

There's a picture of my custom made pedal board in my profile.


----------



## dolphinstreet

Boss DD-20 delay 
Digitech EX-7
Maxon SD-9
Cool Cat Fuzz
Cool Cat Drive
19 Sixty 9 
Arion SCH-1
Korg pitchblack tuner
Korg volume pedal


----------



## leblanc74

Morley Steve Vai Bad Horsie 2 Contour Wah | MXR ZW-44 Wylde Overdrive | MJM London Fuzz 2 | CMATMODS Brownie | Vox Satchurator | MXR EVH PHASE 90 | MXR EVH117 Flanger | Seymour Duncan SFX-07 Shape Shifter | Voodoo Lab Analog Chorus | Maxon AD9Pro Analog Delay | Akai E2 Headrush Delay/Looper | Korg Pitchblack Tuner | ISP Decimator Noise Reduction | MXR KFK1 Kerry King 10-Band EQ


----------



## stryker59

finally took a pic of mine...


----------



## spooky joe

To explore the full sonic possibilities of the amp my chain is
guitar>treblebooster>amp
For a gig
guitar>TS9 or JavaBoost > Microvibe > DD3 > GE7 > Amp


----------



## axl2

I'm one of those raw tone guys. I use the GE7 EQ in back with a tube screamer out front sometimes. Rarely I'll put a delay pedal in if I wanna mess around with that kinda stuff or thicken up the shred tones a bit.


----------



## spooky joe

Hey Axl2 lets worship the raw tone man. Its the way to go


----------



## Pie

I just have a TC Electonics G Major in my FX loop. I'm thinking about getting a Morley Bad Horsie wah pedal soon.... =D


----------



## sojatriani

Crybaby 535, ZW44OD, Satchurator, NS2-(big dots tuner in the loop out), amp
In the loop:H2O, MXR EQ, MXR Carbon copy, Keeley clean boost
Furman SPB-8
Simple, and NO BOTIQUE!!!!!!


----------



## Pie

Any here use a sonic maximiser / know what they do?


----------



## guitarweasel

Pie said:


> Any here use a sonic maximiser / know what they do?




Yep, I've been using one for about a year now. Rather than me trying to explain it, go here: Welcome to BBE Sound

I will say it's one of the best sonic investments I've made.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

has anyone tryed the amt line of pedels , sound clips on the sit are killer


----------



## steelhorse

I'm considering a Looper and a BBE 882i Sonic Maximizer for the home studio sometime this year.


----------



## RED4100

Boss DD-5
Boss CH-1
Boss TU-2
MXR Noise Gate/Line Driver
MXR 10 Band EQ
Ernie/Ball Volume JR.
Dunlop DC Brick
True Bypass FX Loop Box


----------



## Mase947

I usually run either a Dunlop Uni-Vibe or an EVH Flanger depending on what kind of music I'm playing. The rest of my effects (delay, reverb, etc) comes off a rack mount effects unit (Lexicon something another). This is with a 100 watt super lead.


----------



## slayerdude

Here is my current pedal board.

Guitars >
Whammy >dry out to tuner wet out to next effect>
Ibanez TubeScreamer>
Dunlop Rotovibe>
Dunlop Dimewah>
(really big green sovtek version) EHX Small Stone>
(1974 USA) EHX Small Stone>
EHX Holy Grail Reverb>
MXR Carbon Copy Delay>
BBE Sonic Stomp>

right before the amp I have a DBX Noise gate and in the effects loop of the amp I have a KFK eq

The picture was right before I cleaned the board, It looks alot more neat now and the pedals are velcro'd down.


----------



## ellem52

I have a Crybaby wah. It's a little scratchy so I don't use it much anymore.

I used to run 2 Alesis Quadraverbs.


----------



## pinto79

My live/band rig is the only one I've got set up right now.

Guitar > Samson VHFTD Wireless > DigiTech Whammy > Bad Horsie > Little Alligator > POD XT Live > ART 2x15 band EQ > Peavey Classic 50/50 > SPL 4x12 in Stereo.


----------



## sojatriani

sojatriani said:


> Crybaby 535, ZW44OD, Satchurator, NS2-(big dots tuner in the loop out), amp
> In the loop:H2O, MXR EQ, MXR Carbon copy, Keeley clean boost
> Furman SPB-8
> Simple, and NO BOTIQUE!!!!!!



Finally a pic, the DE7 is in place of the Carbon Copy on my practice board.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

SOJATRIANI , hows the saturator pedal , i have been wanting to try one of those , not
sure what to expect with a vox pedal , but ya never know.


----------



## sojatriani

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> SOJATRIANI , hows the saturator pedal , i have been wanting to try one of those , not
> sure what to expect with a vox pedal , but ya never know.


it's great. One of the best distortions I have used. Sounds just like a great amp distortion. Harmoniclly rich, complex waveform, flat EQ'd type sound. Sounds just like joe does...really, great for lead work...I would wait until the used ones start hitting the streets and save a lot of $$, mine was $129.99 new. Kinda expensive for a distortion pedal, but I love it.


----------



## holycowbatman101

RED4100 said:


> Boss DD-5
> Boss CH-1
> Boss TU-2
> MXR Noise Gate/Line Driver
> MXR 10 Band EQ
> Ernie/Ball Volume JR.
> Dunlop DC Brick
> True Bypass FX Loop Box




Just wondering what kind of tone you are going for because I noticed that your mids are boosted. I heard that boosted mids are usually sought after for country and a twangy guitar sound. On my AVT the clean channel which I use has no middle control so I was wondering if I boost the mids with an EQ if that would make the tone smoother. (I play Metal/Post Rock)


----------



## sojatriani

holycowbatman101 said:


> Just wondering what kind of tone you are going for because I noticed that your mids are boosted. I heard that boosted mids are usually sought after for country and a twangy guitar sound. On my AVT the clean channel which I use has no middle control so I was wondering if I boost the mids with an EQ if that would make the tone smoother. (I play Metal/Post Rock)



They way his EQ is set I would say he is boosting leads. You need more mids for solos and some people use it for a good crunch tone. But if I had to guess, I would say a lead boost .


----------



## satchfan

sojatriani said:


> it's great. One of the best distortions I have used. Sounds just like a great amp distortion. Harmoniclly rich, complex waveform, flat EQ'd type sound. Sounds just like joe does...really, great for lead work...I would wait until the used ones start hitting the streets and save a lot of $$, mine was $129.99 new. Kinda expensive for a distortion pedal, but I love it.



Got one on order, should pick it up tomorrow with any luck! 

Steve.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Satchfan , let us know what you think of the satchurator , i was thinking of one of these aswell.
thanks .


----------



## celtics21433

Ibanez tube screamer


----------



## satchfan

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Satchfan , let us know what you think of the satchurator , i was thinking of one of these aswell.
> thanks .



Not got it in yet, looks like the middle of this week.

Steve.


----------



## satchfan

Well I finally picked up the Saturator after waiting almost three weeks, & I've give it a quick blast on it's own out of my pedal board.........
It's GREAT very subtle & smooth sounding without any great amount of scratchiness or dull fuzziness, & the more button is brill for soloing!
Definately different sounding than my TS10 or the DS1, I'll have to link it into the board & give it proper trial later & see how it sounds but for now I'm really chuffed! 

Steve.


----------



## Blackmore

for tonights gig it will be -

Bad Monkey od
MXR Phaser
Boss Chorus
Boss Delay
Cry Baby
Boss Tuner

Blackmore sig Strat through that lot into a Bluesbreaker (reissue) hooked up to a 2x12 1936 ext cab.

Should do the trick


----------



## jeffrey cosbar

Now that's what I'm talkin about..Nice rack!


----------



## Zman

I am new to Marshall amps and I notice not a lot of Fulltone pedals here.
I have a full array of them and I love the way they sound through my DSL 401
Mini Deja Vibe
Fulldrive II
OCD
Fat Boost
Dunlop Cry Baby
Boss DS1
TU2 Tuner
Boss DD20 Giga delay
Also not on my Board 
I have 
Boss BD2
Ibanez TS9 
Zoom 505
DOD Classic Tube.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Zman said:


> I am new to Marshall amps and I notice not a lot of Fulltone pedals here.
> I have a full array of them and I love the way they sound through my DSL 401
> Mini Deja Vibe
> Fulldrive II
> OCD
> Fat Boost
> Dunlop Cry Baby
> Boss DS1
> TU2 Tuner
> Boss DD20 Giga delay
> Also not on my Board
> I have
> Boss BD2
> Ibanez TS9
> Zoom 505
> DOD Classic Tube.



lay the wisdom on me hows the ocd and the fulldrive 2 , those two are 
rated as some of the best o/d boost pedals around , your thoughts.


----------



## Slash&Angus

Boss SD-1
DD-3
RC-2
Dunlop Crybaby GCB-95


----------



## Zman

Hot tubes: I would say they are about the best I have ever tried. I am a fanatic about noisey pedals, and amps. I even have a conditioned power supply to remove any noise.
I really like the Fulldrive II, it gives a "saturated tube" effect, and is very nice because it has a lot of variables. It has an OD and a boost side as well as a toggle that gives you 3 levels from vintage to modern. I really didn't realize until now that I was getting a pretty close Marshall tone with my Fender amps using the Fulltone pedals. Now that I have a Marshall I can see it. The ocd is just screaming clean overdrive. I have both on my board because I can have one or the other and if I really want to get crazy crank them both up at the same time. If you saw my post I also have a BD2, and a TS9 that I don't use at all. 
I also have the Fat Boost, and the Mini Deja Vibe. The Fat boost is just another od pedal that fattens up the tone and gives you a fuller sound. The mini deja vibe is just what you need for some Hendrix or SRV. 
My next purchase will be the Clyde Deluxe wah. If it is good enough for Trower (my hero) it is good enough for me.
Oh and I don't gig, and I only play at home, but I am lucky enough to be able to play fairly loud when I want to.
Oh and I forgot to mention. I have a Fulltone dealer about 20 miles from me, and I have another in Maine where my daughter lives.


----------



## psphill27

Great info Zman...I've been wanting to give the OCD a try. Like HT, I've heard great reviews, but never been able to try one. We have a killer shop in the area (mostly vintage stuff) and they carry Fulltone pedals. I noticed they have the Trower overdrive. I'm a huge fan on his also. You every play one of those? Words on it?


----------



## Zman

I have not tried the Trower pedal. He has been using the Fulldrive and the OCD as well as the fat boost. I would think that it is just a modified version of the OCD. 
On the OCD, you can also run them at 18 volts, and they sound even better.
With the three OD/Boost pedals I have I can get just about any tone I want. Of course I play only Blues so take it from there.


----------



## Shawn Fate




----------



## alessandro

actual:
strato am std ( lindy fralin hot vintage pups)
ts808 ( used as a boost : gain 0 , volume10)
dunlop wha 535q (mod true bypass with a 3dpdt fulltone switch)
analogman chorus
jcm 800 combo 4010


----------



## omikl

Baby board update:






Heresey here, but I use it to make any amp sound like a Fender


----------



## MaidenStrat02




----------



## deadite99

Main setup (From guitar to amp)
Digitech EX-7 (set for space atation)
Boss PW-10 V-Wah (clean Univibe/Crybaby w Big Muff)
Boss PW-10 V-Wah (clean Crybaby/Synth Wah w Metal Zone)
Boss MT-2 Metal Zone (for rythm)
Digitech Metal Master (for lead)
Dano Fish n' Chips
Digitech Turbo Flange
Digitech Digi Delay
Fender P-100 Tuner
Digitech Digi Verb
Digitech Multi Chorus
Boss RC-2 Loop Station

also a Digitech RP-250 used for recording with two smaller amps.


----------



## drolaw

Dunlop 535 Wah
Boss TU2
Boss CH1 
MXR EVH Phaser
MXR EVH Flanger

In the effects loop I have Boss DD3 and a Boss RV5


----------



## bloosman1

Man, what an array! everyone's got cool stuff here! 
I have a line 6 podxt w/ a fbv floorboard for rehearsal and pick up gigs. And for larger venus, a Furman pedal board with an ernie ball volume pedal solit to a boss tu12 and a vox wah into a fulltone2 going to the front of the amp. As well as a dunlop uni-vibe to a dod dfx9 delay to the loop.  
I also have a mxr dynacomp but haven't decided where to put it in the line yet.

I also have a danelectro free speech, but that's strictly for recording as well as a dunlop cry baby for back up.

---J---


----------



## 5er driver

What's in my pedal board? Too much. Sorry guys, I've got a pedal fetish. I'm working on getting all this onto a new board.


----------



## MogHoz

Boss TU-2 tuner
Barber Launch Pad
Dunlop/MXR Phase 90
Boss DD2 delay

Straight into the 2204, no fx loop. The *intermodulation* when using the DD2 sounds a little gnarly going straight in, but I like it. It's raw, but it works good enough for the typical bar gigs I do. 

--
MogHoz


----------



## Tommy Boy

OK, here's my set-up (no pix yet):

SKB SP-8 pedal board;
Boss TU-2 tuner;
Ibanez WD-7 "Weeping Demon" wah;
Digitech DF-7 distortion;
Electro Harmonix Small Clone chorus;
MXR Phase-90;
BBE Boosta Grande clean boost;
Digitech Digi-Delay;
BBE Sonic Maximizer.

Amp: Marshall JCM2000 TSL-100 Half Stack (purchased new in 2006).

Guitar #1: Gibson '67 Reissue Flying V (purchased new in 2007) in classic white;
Guitar #2: Gibson Les Paul DC Standard (purchased new in 2003) in transparent amber.


----------



## neilrocks25




----------



## deadite99

Heres my humble offering.....Oh crap...I just remembered I already posted this here ....My bad.


----------



## Mase947

I recently did away with all my pedals and now I'm just running a Roland DC-10 and a Roland Re-201 along with a 32-band EQ in the loop.


----------



## brett octane

Cry baby wah
korg digi tuner
boss metel zone
boss metal core
boss ns2 noise suppressor
boss ch1 super chorus
boss dd3 digi delay
boss ge7 graffic eq for lead boost


----------



## brett octane

oh yeah running through a furman spb8 pedal board power conditioner


----------



## GaryMoore

Hi,
just finished changing my pedalboard. The pedals:

- Boss TU-2
- Line6 MM4
- MEK TD-1
- Vox Satchurator
- Digitech Whammy IV
- EHX BigMuff PI
- Boss GE-7
- Ibanez CS-9
- Boss DD-6
- CopilotFX The Android


----------



## classic

No current photo's however:

Peterson Strobostomp2
Zvex Box of Rock (use the clean boost to gain up the ri Nocaster)
RMC Picture Wah
Fulltone Fulldrive2 Mosfet
Fulltone OCD v3
MXR '74 ri script Phase 90
Electro Harmonix Stereo Electric Mistress
Retro-sonic Chorus
Boss TR2 Tremolo
Maxon AD999

I'll get a photo soon.


----------



## wullie

Here is my board, currently under construction.


----------



## thrashforlife95

vox wah wah
boss ds1
marshall 5 button switch for jcm2000
dont like efects that much


----------



## satchfan

classic said:


> No current photo's however:
> 
> Peterson Strobostomp2
> Zvex Box of Rock (use the clean boost to gain up the ri Nocaster)
> RMC Picture Wah
> Fulltone Fulldrive2 Mosfet
> Fulltone OCD v3
> MXR '74 ri script Phase 90
> Electro Harmonix Stereo Electric Mistress
> Retro-sonic Chorus
> Boss TR2 Tremolo
> Maxon AD999
> 
> I'll get a photo soon.



Hi Classic,

Hows the Strobostomp 2? I've just ordered one hoping to use it in a live situation but also to set up intonation.

Steve.


----------



## carnada

MaidenStrat02 said:


>


up the irons brotha. Huge maiden fan right here.


----------



## Monkeyboy

Gator board

Planet Waves Pedal Tuner
Fulltone GT-500 Boost/Distortion
SPF Ego Booster
Tech 21 Boost RVB


----------



## wullie

latest board layout Picasa Web Albums - Billy - Board Pictures


----------



## MG100

Here are the talent boosters I use....


Morley power Wah
Boss CS3 Compressor
BBE Greenscreamer

*In the FX Loop:*Boss FVL Vol
Seiko tuner
Boss CE5 Chorus
Boss DD3 Delay
Boss DD20 Delay

Awaiting delivery of a Satchurator pedal. Does anyone have any opinions on this pedal?


----------



## mythfx

Signal Chain:

Classic Wah > MythFX Midas Boost > MythFX Minotaur Distortion > Gruvin Mako Looper(Ibanez AD9 > CS9) > MythFX tremolo prototype > Ernie Ball Jr Volume


----------



## MG100

A picture of my talent booster...


----------



## MaidenStrat02

MG100 said:


> A picture of my talent booster...



I like that, have to remember that next time I show somebody my board


----------



## CEBergheim

My pedalboard has been upgraded a lot since the last time I posted a pic.

I've built my own board from pieces of wood (found in a trash container) and black laquer. The cables go under the board to make it look cleaner. I'm still waiting for the last George L's to arrive, so that's why some of the outputs aren't connected. I'm also waiting for the new Tech 21 Boost DLA. It'll be placed top left.

The loopers let me choose between...well, that's my little secret


----------



## Purgasound

a TUNER.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Boss Me-50 and latches.
Marshall Pedal.
Some cool pedal board. 
lol.


----------



## rockinr0ll

omikl said:


> Baby board update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heresey here, but I use it to make any amp sound like a Fender



That looks cute. lol.

How do you like the tube screamer?


----------



## thrashforlife95

guitar>vox wah>ts9>ds1>ds1>digitech synth wah>ch1


----------



## axl2

rockinr0ll said:


> That looks cute. lol.
> 
> How do you like the tube screamer?



I don't actually have a board made lol But that's similar to what I use. Keeley DS-1--808 Tube Screamer and an EQ in the back.

The Tubescreamer is REALLY Organic and great sounding when the amp is up loud.It's a bit mid rangy but with the EQ shaping in the back it's not an issue.


----------



## rockinr0ll

I have never tried an actual tube screamer. I have used pedals that model it but never the real deal. I have used a DOD 250 my thinking was it was a lot like that?


----------



## axl2

rockinr0ll said:


> I have never tried an actual tube screamer. I have used pedals that model it but never the real deal. I have used a DOD 250 my thinking was it was a lot like that?



I know that the Maxon OD's sound a bit like the Tube Screamer. The 808 doesn't have as much gain as the TS9 and other ones like that. So if you're looking for something for metal it wont do it. I use it to boost my gain, but I'll use it on the clean channel to get a Stevie Ray Vaughn type tone. The Tube Screamers have a really distinct lead tone. I really like the Bad Monkey because it had a bass control. 

The Tube Screamers really have a lot of mids so they really "scream"


----------



## rockinr0ll

I'll have to give it a try some time, thanks.


----------



## GaryMoore

Hi,
here is my current pedalboard:

Dunlop FuzzFace
Marshall BB-2
Boss BF-2
MEK TD-1
Boss DS-1
Ibanez CS-9
Line6 MM4
Boss PH-2
Boss DD-6
Boss GE-7
Boss TU-2


----------



## Docrock

_al_ said:


> A bunch of stuff!
> 
> Guitar > Talkbox > Wah > Compressor > Overdrive > Eq > Tu tuner > Amp
> 
> Fx loop send > Super Shifter > Chorus > Harmonist > DD-20 Delay > Fx return



Hei, that is a nice board you are using! May I ask you which brand is it? I have been looking for one boeard with two levels big enough for all my pedals, and yours looks like it might be exactly what I need!


----------



## NachoRodriguez

Crybaby 535Q (off board) > Boss TU-2 > Ibanez TS808 > MXR Script Phase 90 > ISP Decimator > Boss DD-6 > Amp (JCM 800 2205)


----------



## halfa

I was getting really really into effects when I was using my old vox valvetronix amp but once I got my marshall i just kind of stopped. I even forgot what I used before other than the Boss DS-1 and the Bad Monkey. Right now I only use a Marshall Halfstack, an Ibanez Artcore, and a guitar cable to connect them.


----------



## mightypudge

Front of amp:


Peterson Strobo-Stomp
Dunlop 535Q Wah
Fulltone OCD

Loop:


MXR Carbon Copy
Boss DD-3

I like having both analog and digital delay types on my board for different flavors and settings.


----------



## Jesstaa

Absolutely nothing =P
I go direct from guitar to amp, and I could keep it like this.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

In front:
VooDoo Labs Sparkle Drive (boosts signal, cuts treble, adds gain/punch)

In Loop:
Volume Pedal (TU-2 in the 'tuner out'...not in the chain) > Boss CE5 (chorus) > Boss GE7 (mid/bass boost, treble cut) > Boss DD5

Everything is on all the time. Roll up/down the guitar volumes/tone controls for fine tuning.

Gotta leave those Boss pedals on all the time or they suck some of your tone.

Wants:
MXR 10-band to replace GE7 (then maybe use the GE7 and a solo boost).


----------



## Landshark

In the Loop:

Wireless
volume with the t-u tuner in the tuner out,
dd3 delay,
one slot reserved for my super shaser/pitch shifter (should be here soon),
My TSL has it's own reverb which is on a lot,
Marshall footswitch.
No board yet... can't decide


----------



## rich88uk

small clone chours. little bigmuff and a flanger hoax all ehx. but since gettin the jvm there collecting dust under the bed...


----------



## DC135er

Chain goes like this:
Korg Pitchblack Tuner -> Marshall ED1 Compressor ->DigiTech Bad Monkey -> Marshall Regenerator -> Marshall EchoHead -> all into the front of a JCM900.


----------



## bro blue

Guitar --> Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe II --> Vox Wah --> OCD --> amp


----------



## BluesRocker

Guitar>Wah> TS9> 80's MXR Distortion>HAO Rumble Mod>JCM 900 4500

*Loop* Send> MXR CAE Boost/Line Driver> EH Echo #1 Delay> 80's Ibanez Stereo Chorus> Boos EQ> Return


----------



## woodddj

im not much into all the fancy stuff, just a bunch of distortions. boss hm-2, hm-3, md-2, and xt-2. digitech grunge, digitech death metal, digitech black 13. marshall jackhammer, nano pocket metal muff and mxr 6 band eq. IF I WANT DIRTY, I THINK I GOT IT COVERED.


----------



## Hayride13

Pretty boring but its all I need...

Sorry about the shitty cell phone photo:

Korg Pitchblack tuner
DigiTech SC-2 Valve Distortion
Boss RE-20 Space Echo
and the Marshall dual switch


----------



## MajorNut1967

A Uni-vibe 1970, a Behringer Wah, a Rangemaster and a BBE Freq Boost (Perfect Black Sabbath box)


----------



## ironlung40

My board changes slightly, but this is my usual. I'm going to add a mxr 10 band real soon. 

I run this this with a jaguar with paf and superdistortion pickups, into either my 2203 or 2210. 

The board is homemade from plyboard and I use a 1-spot to power everything except the small clone and polychorus.

guitar-tu2-fulltone bass boost-mxr microamp-ts9dx-morely bad horsieII-electro harmonix small clone-electro harmonix polychorus


----------



## clintonb

Before the amp (Marshall 6100LM):
Boss TU-2 tuner -> Fulltone Clyde Wah 

FX Loop (serial):
Boss CE-3 Chorus -> Guyatone MD-2 Digital Delay -> Boss FRV-1 '63 Fender Reverb -> Xotic RC Booster

- I actually prefer my Arion stage tuner since it tracks faster, but the Boss TU-2 has more tuning options, so I use that instead.

- I like the feel of the Fulltone Wah compared to something like a Crybaby wah and it sounds great too.

- I mainly use chorus for clean. The Boss CE-3 chorus kind of scoops the mids a bit. Thinking about replacing it with a mono chorus pedal that is fuller and lusher.

- I like the Guyatone delay a lot. I like it better than the Boss delays I've tried in the past which seemed cold and metallic.

- I bought the Boss FRV-1 '63 Fender Reverb pedal because I've played a Fender Twin Reverb for years and have grown accustomed to using that Fender reverb sound. I use just a little bit so the amp doesn't sound too dry, especially for clean tones. It's also nice to know I can "surf" with my Marshall if needed.

- I use the Xotic RC Booster for boosting solos. I originally put it before the amp because I thought I would need to generate more distortion for solos (mainly to get the sustain). But boosting a distorted preamp doesn't produce enough of a volume increase for me. So now I run it in the loop. It mainly adds some volume and fatness and perhaps a little sustain too. The pedal adds a little distortion which is great for getting those edge-of-breakup sounds when I use it on my clean channel.


----------



## ashfender150

actually my pedalboard is a piece of leftover wood we had from redoing the bathroom or something... cut it into the shape of this one gun case, spraypainted it black, and put velcro over the one side... works beautifully and costed me nothing because we had the gun case floating around the house anyway (was acutally used for a camera we had that broke)

anyway... as for effects i dont really use much... tuner, eq, boost, etc.... im kinda glad i have this small POS piece of wood pedalboard because i dont have any more room on it for any more effects... so it limits me essentially lol...

the more the pedals, the more stuff to bring as well as more possible connection problems to arrise in the middle of a gig...


----------



## thrawn86

Just use a Digitech RP200 to preset a few favorites and misc. effects, and an ElectroHarmonix Holy Grail for when I want some thick, juicy reverb.
I agree with the sentiments posted sometime earlier.....I just like to plug in and hear the great Marshall tone, not a Rectifier being emulated through it(although I will of course use that from time to time ).


----------



## Frankie

I'm a purist guitar -> cable -> amp guy that's been converter to effects, so my board is pretty limited. My signal is guitar -> x2 wireless -> planet waves tuner -> ehx electric mistress -> mxr carbon copy -> keeley java boost -> amp now. Pic!


----------



## mlordin

My pedalboard is all loaded from the front since I've experienced some volume issues when using some of the effects in the FX loop of my TSL 100.

guitar > Boss TU-2 > Fulltone Clyde Deluxe > Boss CH-1 > Boss BF-3 > Ibanez TS9DX > Boss NS-2 > Boss DD-20 > Amp

The Tuner is great for tuning and killing the signal when swapping guitars, I use the Fulltone Whah mostly in the "whacked" mode, which in my opinion provides me with a warmer effect, Chorus is often very usefull, Flanger for some special effects, TS9DX for extra punch and saturation during solos, Noise Suppressor - simply a must have , Delay - rarely used but usefull at times.


----------



## noise5150

-I have my guitar go into a Boss TU-2 tuner and then into a Dunlop Crybaby Classic Fasel Inductor Wah Pedal then into a Digitech HardWire Series TL-2 is a metal distortion pedal (into front of amp)
-Digitech RP150 into effects loop (modulation effects)


----------



## Richman1

Guv'nor said:


> What pedals/effects are you using lately?


Digitech Bad Monkey
Boss DD3 Delay
Boss Chorus 

The bad monkey is very underrated
Its like a tube screamer but costs less
Its very good at pushing the front end of a tube amp


----------



## Bluemoon78

Along with a TSL100.

Front:
TU2
Marshall Ed compressor
Morley Tremonti Wah
GE-7
Bad monkey

Loop:
dunlop micro amp
EHX small stone nano
Digitech Turbo flange
Marshall Echohead


----------



## DaCookieMonster

amplifier said:


> I don't like using effects that much. Occasionally I'll use a wah or effects built into the amp that's it.



I must agree.


----------



## hyena

I just went simple and bought a Boss ME -50. Six months on and I'm pretty happy with it, the preset system could be better setout, but hey it's got all I need.


----------



## rockinr0ll

I love the delay/chorus on it. For now it has enough gadgets to make me not spend a thousand dollars on different types of pedals.


----------



## legends90210

Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 100. Love it and hate it at the same time (sounds great, built shitty). Settings: Deep-on, Presence 4, Treble 5, Mids 6, Bass 10, Tone Shift-off, No verb, Ultra Gain Volume 6, Gain 10, Lead 1 mode, Classic Gain volume 10, gain 5, Clean mode into a 4 ohm cab with Vintage 25s.

Effects Loop

Effects loop send >Boss BCB 60 pedal board> Boss Graphic EQ> Boss Phase shifter> Ibanez Digital Delay> K-MX Analog Delay (weird but awesome Korean brand, very well built)> BBE Sonic Stomp Sonic Maximizer> Boss Noise Supressor> Boss Chorus Ensemble-stereo out to> Behringer Echo Machine-stereo out back to board> Left channel back to effects loop return, right channel to a 120 Watt KMD G130SD 2x12 combo for stereo effects that are huge and amazing. 

Guitar Input

Hamer Standard 1994 w/ EMG 81,85> K-MX Overdrive> Behringer Vintage Overdrive> Ibanez Tube Screamer> Boss Chromatic Tuner> Amp input

The real secret to my whole rig is the BBE Sonic Maximizer in the effects loop. It sounds like you are taking a blanket off the amp. This is the single best pedal for adjusting tone that I have ever used or heard for the JCM 2000. It corrects all the flaws in the tone with only 2 knobs and costs $100. I set it at Lo Contour 2 o'clock, Hi Contour 1 o'clock Can't go wrong with it. 
And for shits and giggles try using the Classic Gain channel on Crunch mode and boost the hell out of it with a decent Overdrive pedal and you have a lot more musical distortion with less buzzy qualities. 

Also if you have more than one amp, try them together. I have found that the tone of the 2000 can be quite hit or miss by itself but when paired with any other amp (especially high gain), the Marshall gives the sound that cut that they are famous for


----------



## solarburn

legends90210 said:


> Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 100. Love it and hate it at the same time (sounds great, built shitty). Settings: Deep-on, Presence 4, Treble 5, Mids 6, Bass 10, Tone Shift-off, No verb, Ultra Gain Volume 6, Gain 10, Lead 1 mode, Classic Gain volume 10, gain 5, Clean mode into a 4 ohm cab with Vintage 25s.
> 
> Effects Loop
> 
> Effects loop send >Boss BCB 60 pedal board> Boss Graphic EQ> Boss Phase shifter> Ibanez Digital Delay> K-MX Analog Delay (weird but awesome Korean brand, very well built)> BBE Sonic Stomp Sonic Maximizer> Boss Noise Supressor> Boss Chorus Ensemble-stereo out to> Behringer Echo Machine-stereo out back to board> Left channel back to effects loop return, right channel to a 120 Watt KMD G130SD 2x12 combo for stereo effects that are huge and amazing.
> 
> Guitar Input
> 
> Hamer Standard 1994 w/ EMG 81,85> K-MX Overdrive> Behringer Vintage Overdrive> Ibanez Tube Screamer> Boss Chromatic Tuner> Amp input
> 
> The real secret to my whole rig is the BBE Sonic Maximizer in the effects loop. It sounds like you are taking a blanket off the amp. This is the single best pedal for adjusting tone that I have ever used or heard for the JCM 2000. It corrects all the flaws in the tone with only 2 knobs and costs $100. I set it at Lo Contour 2 o'clock, Hi Contour 1 o'clock Can't go wrong with it.
> And for shits and giggles try using the Classic Gain channel on Crunch mode and boost the hell out of it with a decent Overdrive pedal and you have a lot more musical distortion with less buzzy qualities.
> 
> Also if you have more than one amp, try them together. I have found that the tone of the 2000 can be quite hit or miss by itself but when paired with any other amp (especially high gain), the Marshall gives the sound that cut that they are famous for



I actually like the Aphex Guitar Xciter better than the Sonic Stomp. I have both. The down side to the Aphex is it takes a shit guaranteed. Once I sent it back, got fixed. It died again a while later and Aphex won't even shoot an email back to me. Awesome pedal when it works. Aphex can piss off!

I agree aural exciters work in the loop. Opens up the sound field to my ears.


----------



## JkGriffin

Not the wildest, nor the biggest... but it does the job.
Will get a bigger pedal board when I more know what more pedals I need for my desired sound... will need to decide (and possibly save up enough dough ) for which amp to buy first.

The pedal board is a Boss BCB-60 and contains:
Dunlop Dimebag Crybaby (from Hell apparently, but I have lived quite close to Hell (Norway) and have never seen Dunlop Factories there )
Marshall Bluesbreaker II (this is just for boost)
Marshall Jackhammer
Digitech Hardwire RV-7 reverb
Boss CE-5 Chorus

The Digitech Hardwire RV-7 pedal is brand new btw... got it yesterday... awesome pedal...
Thanks to Riffraff for pointing me in the Hardwire direction... The RV7 is indeed value for the money...


----------



## KickStart

I don't have a board, not enough gear. 

Cry Baby, Dean Markley Overlord, Pork Loin --> Rack Unit with Chorus, Flang, Delays, Reverb, EQ and 12AX7 tube (if I need more) ---> Marshall '84 JCM800 2203--> 2x12 or 4x12 cab.


----------



## wkcchampion

Boss GT-10

Marco


----------



## van

sometimes i just feel like playing straight to the amp


----------



## Fcal124

Here's mine. DimeBag Wah, Planet Waves Tuner, MXR Super Comp, TS808, Hardwire TS2 Metal, Boss Flanger, MXR Carbon Copy.
Adding an ISP Decimator tomorrow. The Flanger and the Carbon Copy are run through the FX loop.


----------



## Marshallhead

Mine has:

Gigrig Pro14 (loop controller also controls my dual volume Ultimate Attenuator)
Digitech Whammy
Jen Crybaby wah
Korg pitchblack tuner
MXR/Dunlop EVH Flanger
MXR Phase 90
MXR Dyna Comp
Ibanez TS-9
Time Machine Boost
Line 6 Delay modeller
Dunlop Univibe
T-Rex Room Mate reverb
Power is from the Gigrig 9v supply and 3 distributors and I use Gigrig virtual batteries for the 18V flanger and 12V T-rex.


----------



## mlordin

Added a Boss Compressor/Sustainer to my effects chain. My pedalboard (T-Rex Tonetrunk) is (still) loaded via the front due to some volume issues when using some of the effects in the FX loop of my TSL 100.

guitar > Boss TU-2 > Boss CS-3 > Fulltone Clyde Deluxe > Boss CH-1 > Boss BF-3 > Ibanez TS9DX > Boss NS-2 > Boss DD-20 > Amp

The Tuner is great for tuning and my killswitch when swapping guitars, the compressor/sustainer evens out the signal and improves the sustain, I use the Fulltone Whah mostly in the "whacked" mode (warmer effect), Chorus is a great effect and used frequently, Flanger for special effects, TS9DX for extra punch and saturation, Noise Suppressor - simply a must have, Delay - rarely used but neat to have.


----------



## tm0099

Loop:
EH: Holier Grail Reverb
MXR: m169 Carbon Copy echo
Boss CE2 CHorus

Front:
Buddah Wah
Voodoo Labs: Sparkle drive

Power supply: Voodoo labs Power Plus


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Bobbo ...hows the klon ? your thoughts ....


----------



## StootMonster

I'm a simplistic player tone-wise. I like to try and get the most out of my amps. So if I actually have my pedals hooked up, this is what I use:

Jim Dunlop Univibe
Slash Crybaby Wah


The jury is still out on the Wah. I like the add-ons it has. The drive button that you can sort of kick with the side of your foot and all the gain adjusters... I haven't really played it enough yet to try and maximize it and figure out exactly how good it is in relation to how I want my sound to ... well, sound.

When I was younger, I would just blast everything and I thought I was pretty cool for it, but the older I get, the more I want my sound to be as quality as it can be. 

*reference to other thread*

That's why I bumped up to playing on .11's, the tone is nicer according to my ear. And that's what's important right? Getting YOUR sound to sound the way your ear dreams about?



wkcchampion said:


> Marco



Polo


----------



## Gtrman58

Pretty much my current set up minus a MXR Dyna comp. Would like to lose the chorus and find a older mxr yellow chorus like I had back in the 80's. They were sweet. Only use the EQ when I am playing a acoustic.


----------



## rusinko

So far...





wanna add a flange and probably a boss pedal tuner still..


----------



## rockinr0ll

I have been digging my Electro Harmonix pedals. Seem to have found the last of the big box ones as well.


----------



## tbwrench

Here is my pedal board. The board itself is a Pedal Pad with onboard power distribution and a signal distribution box to handle the output options.

The chain goes-Boss tu2 tuner, Crybaby from hell, Vintage Guv'nor, ISP decimator gate, Boss compressor cs-3, Boss DD7 delay, Boss CE5 Chorus ensemble, MXR 10 band EQ, BBE Sonic Stomp. The ISP decimator is actually last in the signal chain but on the board it doesn't reflect that position.

Riding the bench are Boss SD1 Super OD, Boss MT2 Metalzone, EH Holy Grail reverb.

There is more I would like, but I am going to try a multieffects pedal out, I am hoping to run 2 amp rigs, each with a bit different effect chain. I am trying a Line 6 X3 pro rackmount setup with the long board foot control. It will probably be the best when working on projects or in lower volume rooms live. I think the 2 amp approach will really thicken the sound.

TBW.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Small rig...

Boss TU-15 tuner>>Cry Baby Wah>>Fuzz Face>>Fulltone Fulldrive II>>Carl Martin vintage chorus/vibrato (sort of a univibe clone)>>Boss DD-7 with FS-5U Footswitch or EXP. Pedal


----------



## kebek

case number 2 under construction...


----------



## zfmusic

*Pedals-*
ISP Decimator (Must have, excellent Noise Reduction pedal.)
Korg Pitchblack Pedal Tuner
Ibanez TS9 Reissue
Ibanez AD9 Delay
Ibanez FL9 Flanger
VOX Wah-Wah (I've never tried a Crybaby but VOX is amazing.)

Still deciding on what pedal board to get.


----------



## Tommy willmott

Boss DD-3
Ibanez turbo tube screamer
And a 1960's Jen wah

keep it nice and simple


----------



## Tommy Boy

Hopefully this pedalboard pic will attach correctly...


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Latest Rig:
(guitar)
> Radial True bypass looper, Loop 1: Cry Baby, Loop 2: Rotovibe
> Maxon OD-9 Tube Screamer
(amp)

When I need it i'm adding a FuzzFace
And/Or a DD-7 or Holy Grail when I need some Delay or Reverb


----------



## rhys_wtb

got my first effects pedals the other day

boss TU-2
boss PH-3
boss DS-2 turbo distortion (personal favourite off the lot) 

cant wait to mix them into bands current songs


----------



## Superbee

Boss Over drive
Boss Dual Over drive
Boss Tuner
Boss Chorus
Boss Flanger
Boss Digitalk Delay

Rocktron talk box


These Vary with a particular amp
TS 9
Boss Metal Core
MXR Distortion Plus
Boss Overdrive distortion
Cry baby
Budda wa

I am prolly like most of us and have a pile of peddles stashed in a old cooler in the garage  gonna have a sale someday.


----------



## AngryDeli

(my apologies if these pictures look too shitty. I took them on my iPhone and there's not enough light in my rehearsal studio...)














As you can see, my pedalboard(s) are massive. The Line 6 M13 is so damn big that it took up almost all of my Furman's space (including the two Expression pedals) so I had to construct a smaller board to put my Whammy, Bad Horsie and Marshall channel selector pedal on it. The only difference since these pics were taken is that I took out the Marshall channel selector pedal on the smaller board. Since I use the "Heavy Distortion" effect instead of the Marshall's high gain channel (which is puny compared to the Line 6's distortion), I keep the Marshall on clean all the time and switch the Line 6 when I need that heavy and brutal tone. This pedal board may be a big pain in the ass to lug around but I couldn't be happier with my sound.


----------



## skeezix

Pedalboard....?

guitar > cord > amp > cord >cab.
simple. sounds raging. no matter how drunk i get, i can always navigate it.
Werx4me.


----------



## dualampman

les paul with a x2 wireless. x2 wireless reciever to my morley bad horsey wah into modded sd2 into a modded bd2 into the ernie ball volume peadal, with an out to the tu2 tuner. from the volume pedal to the ch3 chorus, stereo out to the dl4, lt side to my marshall, right side out to my my vox ac30. pedals mounted on my Pedal train Pro. i have the hard case for the board. I have a snake that runs from the board to the front and back of the amps. I have my vox switch box mounted to the board as well. the snake has the 1/4 in jacks and a 1/4 trs for the switcher. works nicely. I am looking for a new amp switcher, maybe the voodoo labs multi amp switcher. but i want something that i can run stereo as well as a b y.


----------



## rjohns1

Currently, my board is this:
Peterson Tuner
Digitech Whammy 4
EBMM Wah
Eventide Modfactor
MXR Dynacomp with my custom Modifications
Fulltone Catalyst
Blackstar HT-Dual
Marshall 6100
EFX loop - Eventide Timefactor

I just purchased an Eventide Pitchfactor, so the Whammy is getting pulled.


----------



## dugger

modded BOSS BCB60
Radial True by pass loop>Dunlop Crybaby>MXR Phase90>Metal Zone
BOSS TU Chrom Tuner
EH Soul Preacher Comp
Radial Toebone HB
BOSS EQ
Danelectro CC Chorus
BOSS DD 6 Delay
MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay
BBE Bosta Grande


----------



## milo0012

Guitar into Boss TU-2 tuner>Danelectro Fish n Chips EQ>Danelectro CC1 overdrive>Dunlop Crybaby>Boss NS-2 noise suppressor>Digitech Digidelay>Morley Volume plus>Boss LS-2 Line selector (for switching amps) out to amps...nothing special but it works for me!!


----------



## The Metallian

Hello, I´m new here!

Yamaha Compressor --> Amp. Simple, huh?


----------



## WaMoore84

guitar > phase 90 > MXR 10 band > Boss CE-5 >JCM800


----------



## Landshark

Mine has changed a bit... Since my wireless is pretty well useless now and I've scaled back in effects and went to more amps...

LP> TSL> loop>Boss noise suppressor.

As soon as I get my new speakers it will be AB-ed with my Vox AC100CPH with a Vox clean boost in the loop for a third "channel" on the amp.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

I'm still thinking a lot of what i have to add to it but so far my rig is realy simple:

Guitar> Dunlop JH-1 wah> Amp.

Soon I'm going to make a cd with a whole lotta Hendrix covers so then i'll add my rotovibe and my fuzzface, but not for gigs BTW. I'm also gonna do some 'straight in' work on that album for smoke on the water, all right now, la grange and heartbreaker.
Then I'm also gonna do Unchained so i'll add a flanger (and maybe a tube screamer?)
And for marry had a little lamb i'm thinkin'of straight in or a tube screamer in front of the amp ?
Then I have some songs I don't know what i have to use for it: Another brick in the wall, Parisiene walkways, Rag doll and Beautifully broken any advice for that ?


----------



## bloosman1

I have a Erinie Ball VP Jr. ---> Boss TU12 ---> Vox wah ---> Fulltone Fulldrive II to the front, and I HAD a DOD FX 9 and a Dunlop uni-vibe to the loop, I just bought a Boss DD20, and ex. footswitch and replaced the DOD with it! (I'm happy)  I put my PODxt away, as I have now recovered enough from my neck surgery to use my board (Furman)


----------



## airborne strat

That is all I need. I have a couple chains I set up in it but the majority of the time I play clean into the amp.


----------



## tonefreak

mines a bit complicated...
Guitar>Behringer tuner>splitter cable>Digetech RP 100>Boss Bd 2 Blues Driver> Fender BJ.
>Ernie Ball VP junior>Crybaby Original Wah> Boss Ns2 Noise suppressor>Boss Mt2 Metal Zone> Ns2>Marshall Dsl 100...

after i get my other volume pedal back, that will e inserted before the digetech, so I can fade between amps. I'm using the fender for cleans and effects, so i don't have to worry about trying to EQ the Marshall for both. just for drive.

@ Airborne, are the new digetech's easier to program? my rp100 is a pain in the butt, of course its a million years old, but even so.


----------



## trobdcso

Les Paul
Hardwire Tuner
Hardwire Metal Zone
Boss OS-2
Boss Super Chorus
Hardwire Delay


----------



## Pinelake

Pretty plain... Fulltone Wah and Digitech Delay stomp box.


----------



## plankbadger

EHX Holy Grail Plus reverb unit.


----------



## chuckmehh

AKG Wireless, Zakk Wylde Wah, Danelectro Cool Cat OD, Boss NS-2 noise suppressor.


----------



## satchfan

The main board & the 'Jam Session' board!

Steve


----------



## LesPaulMarshall

My Board:
Dunlop Crybaby Wah from Hell (Dimebag)
Diamond - Compressor
Ernie Ball Volume Pedal Jr
Visual Sound - Jeckyll & Hyde
Expandora Distortion
EHX - PolyOctave Generator
ZVex - Fuzz Factory
Voodoo Lab - Tremolo
Rocktron - Hush
T.C. Electronics - Nova Delay
Boss - DD7

hahaha... time to downsize? no way!


----------



## dualampman

dualampman said:


> les paul with a x2 wireless. x2 wireless reciever to my morley bad horsey wah into modded sd2 into a modded bd2 into the ernie ball volume peadal, with an out to the tu2 tuner. from the volume pedal to the ch3 chorus, stereo out to the dl4, lt side to my marshall, right side out to my my vox ac30. pedals mounted on my Pedal train Pro. i have the hard case for the board. I have a snake that runs from the board to the front and back of the amps. I have my vox switch box mounted to the board as well. the snake has the 1/4 in jacks and a 1/4 trs for the switcher. works nicely. I am looking for a new amp switcher, maybe the voodoo labs multi amp switcher. but i want something that i can run stereo as well as a b y.



I have made some changes x2>wah>bd-2 with Monte Allums H2o mod>Analogman King of Tone>Exotic BB preamp just for a solo boost>Ernie Ball Vp> Ch-1 Chorus>Echo Park Delay>DDL4 delay>Verbzilla left out to Marshall Rt out to the voxac30.


----------



## nofearfactor

I run rack rigs so just the basics: a wah and my racks preamp/effects processor's midi foot controller.


----------



## Xx DBENC xX

Curently using now;
Ibanez TS-808
Fulltone OCD
Ibanez Tube King
EHX Q-Tron Plus
MXR Carbon Copy
MXR Phase 90
EHX Holy Grail Plus
EHX Electric Mistress
BBE Sonic stomp
Korg Pitch Black


----------



## JamesD

Gibson Les Paul--->Fulltone Clyde Deluxe--->Fulltone OCD--->JCM800 2204--->1960A


----------



## Moving Air

Morley BH1
TC Nova Dynamics
Boss GT 10 (Midi to Marshall JVM & TC G Major/control relay's to Silver Jubilee 2555 and Mesa Boogie Studio pre amp )
Boss CE 1

Homemade board all psu's internal, inputs/sends/rtns/JVM etc wired to a plate on the side to keep things as tidy as possible. Made of 18mm mdf
with the lid on it weighs more than a 4x12


----------



## astrocreep

Excuse the current set-up as I need to build a proper board and case for it. I may "borrow" a few ideas from what I've already seen. Some of you have pretty cool set-ups.

Here's what I use though:


----------



## bluesguitar65

My utter messy pedalboard. Check out my new youtube comparing the carbon copy and aqua puss delay.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2180Ab6rkoM[/ame]





By bluesguitar65 at 2010-05-28


----------



## PRSCustom24

Guitar - TS9 Tubescreamer - DSL 50 - FX send - T-Rex Twin Booster - Korg Tuner - Boss Super Chorus - Boss Delay - FX return

Cheers
Peter


----------



## rockinr0ll

'76 Dyna Comp, TS808HW, '85 Rat, Big Muff Pi, Small Clone, Small Stone, Deluxe Electric Mistress, Deluxe Memory Man


----------



## Michael1987xl

Thought I'd play along. As you can see, I've got some particular tastes. You might have to be "of an age" to appreciate some of it.

In signal order:
In front of the amp: Boss TU2 Tuner, MXR Boost/Line Driver, DeArmond Weeper Wah-Wah, Whirlwind Compressor, Whirlwind Distortion > Amp
In the FX Loop: Whirlwind Phase Shifer, Boss CE-3 Chorus, Boss DD-3 Delay, Van Amps Sole-Mate Reverb, Pre-Amp Volume (comes in handy once in a while) > Back to the amp.

I've got it all powered by a VooDoo supply underneath it and it's all connected with George L stuff. I like it.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Hey Mike, Did you clip the bright cap on the 1987?


----------



## Michael1987xl

Double post.


----------



## Michael1987xl

rockinr0ll said:


> Hey Mike, Did you clip the bright cap on the 1987?



Yes, but rather than just leave it "clipped", I eventually got a 500 cap in there and I couldn't be happier with it. I also swapped in a set of Gold Lion KT77's and it kills.

So that we don't hijack the thread, I get into a little detail about how I use/set up my 1987xl right here and here as well.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Moving Air said:


> Morley BH1
> TC Nova Dynamics
> Boss GT 10 (Midi to Marshall JVM & TC G Major/control relay's to Silver Jubilee 2555 and Mesa Boogie Studio pre amp )
> Boss CE 1
> 
> Homemade board all psu's internal, inputs/sends/rtns/JVM etc wired to a plate on the side to keep things as tidy as possible. Made of 18mm mdf
> with the lid on it weighs more than a 4x12




I'm a big fan of nice custom made things such as your board !
Looks nice ! Great Work !


----------



## 6StringMoFo

My Current set up. I don't colour my sound too much since nothing I play really requires it.






right to left
Channel Switch

A Les Paul

(Inline)
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Diamond Compressor
Dunlop Wah
(Loop)

---->
Boss CE-2 Chorus
Boss DD-20 Giga Delay
MXR Boost/Line Driver
---->

Maybe I should build a board


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

6StringMoFo said:


> My Current set up. I don't colour my sound too much since nothing I play really requires it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right to left
> Channel Switch
> 
> A Les Paul
> 
> (Inline)
> Boss TU-2 Tuner
> Diamond Compressor
> Dunlop Wah
> (Loop)
> 
> ---->
> Boss CE-2 Chorus
> Boss DD-20 Giga Delay
> MXR Boost/Line Driver
> ---->
> 
> Maybe I should build a board




Good stuff going on there , just need a board now !!!


----------



## sam marshall

dod thrash master fx59 mxr full bore metal boss ds-1 boss sd-1 digitech multi chorus and flanger rocktron hush the pedal mxr phase 90 http://www.marshallforum.com/members/sam-marshall-albums-pics-picture2576t-tn.jpeg


----------



## 6StringMoFo

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Good stuff going on there , just need a board now !!!



Hah Aye, need to get off my ass and make one. 

BTW the ONLY reason I have a Chorus and Delay is for some U2 stuff one of my bands plays. If not for that, I'd only have my boost going thru the loop.


----------



## brandoz28

if i ever get a definite setup going on............i'll build a custom board to replace the gator one i've got....


----------



## Uncle Beef

I'll take a picture later but I'm running

Dean Razorback Dimebee guitar into,

1. Crybaby From Hell
2. Way Huge Swollen Pickel Fuzz
3. Greedtone Overdrive
4. Original MXR 117 Flanger
5. Boss DD3 digital delay
6. Korg Tuner

I might do some playing around and try running some of that through the effects loop. Problem is i havent found and effects loop that i like but i've only had my dsl for a bit over a month now.

What have you guys found that works well for you through the loop?


----------



## wallmarksuck

Boss ML-2


----------



## IbanezMark

wallmarksuck said:


> Boss ML-2



oh no


----------



## SilverEra

IbanezMark said:


> oh no



Oh yes


----------



## IbanezMark

That's got to be the least usable pedal ever manufactured by Boss


----------



## Michael1987xl

I never thought it had enough gain.


----------



## Uncle Beef

I never liked the ML-2. Have you tried to play through a tube screamer or a Pro Co RAT? I miss my old rat. that thing was a kick ass pedal and close to indestructible


----------



## IbanezMark

Michael1987xl said:


> I never thought it had enough gain.



Tried it on the red channel of a line 6 and it wasn't fizzy enough for my taste


----------



## andylaughs

Ernie Ball volume, Morley Bad Horsie 2, Korg Pitch Black tuner (kills any other tuner, rackmounted or pedal), MXR 10-Band in the loop (for a volume boost in my JMP, upper mid boost on my Mesa).


----------



## tonefreak

silverera said:


> oh yes






lol

EDIT: is this his first post on here where he didn't piss anyone off, or even use any foul language??? WOW!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Guv'nor said:


> What pedals/effects are you using lately?



Channel switch!


----------



## eljeffebrown

wallmarksuck said:


> Boss ML-2



To get "the tone"


----------



## eljeffebrown

tonefreak said:


> lol
> 
> EDIT: is this his first post on here where he didn't piss anyone off, or even use any foul language??? WOW!





eljeffebrown said:


> To get "the tone"



EDIT: sorry I should have said to get "the shitty tone!"


----------



## bluesguitar65

Michael1987xl said:


> I never thought it had enough gain.


Are you referring to the ML-2, Metal Core pedal? If so then wow, and I thought it had more than enough gain. I actually like the ML-2 much more than the MT-2. The ML-2 is not buzzy sounding. What kind of music do you play that require excessive amount of gain? IMHO, metal pedals, distortion or overdrive sound best played through a tube amp.


----------



## Michael1987xl

bluesguitar65 said:


> Are you referring to the ML-2, Metal Core pedal? If so then wow, and I thought it had more than enough gain. I actually like the ML-2 much more than the MT-2. The ML-2 is not buzzy sounding. What kind of music do you play that require excessive amount of gain? IMHO, metal pedals, distortion or overdrive sound best played through a tube amp.



It was joke aimed at our resident Line 6 banner carrier. Mark got it:



IbanezMark said:


> Tried it on the red channel of a line 6 and it wasn't fizzy enough for my taste


----------



## plankbadger

Few overdrives:
Ibanez Tubescreamer
Marshall Guv'nor 2
Ibanez Metal Charger


In the loop:
Ibanez Dual Chorus/Flanger
EHX Holy Grail
EHX Hazarai

May get a noisegate soon.


----------



## 4STICKS

Marshall HZ15 channel switch/effect pedal
Ibanez Turbo Tube Screamer
Morley Bad Horsie Wah
BBE Sonic Stomp
Boss CH1


----------



## Pinelake

Not much in the pedal board...

Fulltone Clyde Standard Wah
Digitech Digital Delay

A few Budweisers and a cigar here and there.

1977 Gibson Gold Top / Jeff Beck Mini Humbuckers
1987 MIJ Strat / Dimarzio Tone Zone
Silver Jubilee 2-12


----------



## wallmarksuck

IbanezMark said:


> That's got to be the least usable pedal ever manufactured by Boss



Why? care to elaborate??? 

Id have thought my taste in pedals would be better souted to this forum, its a boss LOL!


----------



## wallmarksuck

IbanezMark said:


> Tried it on the red channel of a line 6 and it wasn't fizzy enough for my taste



Not to be a tool, but why the fuck is fizzy a good thing to be? I find mine ballsy and punchy, balls to the wall spit in your face call your mother a bitch type gain, and fizzy to me sounds like those cheap £15 pedals....


----------



## wallmarksuck

Michael1987xl said:


> I never thought it had enough gain.



The ML-2??


----------



## 6StringMoFo

I had a Boss HM-2 I think, heavy metal? Back in Highschool, was cool for thrash metal of the day thru our cheapo SS Peaveys.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

am i allowed to post on this thread even though i have no pedals or any board to put them on?


----------



## wallmarksuck

Buggs.Crosby said:


> am i allowed to post on this thread even though i have no pedals or any board to put them on?



I know the feeling


----------



## MM54

Buggs.Crosby said:


> am i allowed to post on this thread even though i have no pedals or any board to put them on?



I have one pedal at the moment... it's for sale.


Oh, and welcome back Wally.


----------



## tonefreak

I have too many pedals. some of which are going to be for sale...
I think the Metal Zone is going on the chopping block first. then the Blues Driver. then I'm gonna dump my RP100 on somebody. not sure who yet. maybe I'll get a new guitar student soon that 'needs' an effects pedal. I'm then either going to get an Ibanez Tube screamer, or a DS-1 and have it modded. Then I'm selling my volume pedal, and buying a new tuner.

currently I'm running like this: Rocktron Banshee.> Tuner> Volume Pedal> Wah> NS-2> Blues Driver (Blues driver in the loop of the NS-2)> Amp.


----------



## Michael1987xl

tonefreak said:


> I think the Metal Zone is going on the chopping block first.



A friend of mine got one of these when his other guitar player quit and left it at the rehearsal studio. They called him about it. He never came back to get it. 

My buddy used it a couple of times. Then he gave it to me.

I used it a couple of times. It then sat in the box in my basement for a few years. 

I gave it to my nephew when he got his first guitar at 16 because he "really wanted a fuzz box".

My nephew gave it back to me after 2 months.

It's back in the box. 

In the basement.

I don't miss it.


----------



## tonefreak

It's great for pumping a large amount of gain through a small tube amp (like my fender blues Junior). that's about it. you can get some nice tone out of it if you sit and tinker with it, but it's of no use to me now. I'll take my DSL anywhere, so I have no need for anything else (besides more Marshalls of course)

I'll keep my blues junior, and probably get a DS-1 to run in front of it for small gigs...


----------



## IbanezMark

wallmarksuck said:


> Why? care to elaborate???
> 
> Id have thought my taste in pedals would be better souted to this forum, its a boss LOL!



If you have to ask for an explanation, you couldn't possibly understand the answer


----------



## IbanezMark

tonefreak said:


> It's great for pumping a large amount of gain through a small tube amp (like my fender blues Junior). that's about it. you can get some nice tone out of it if you sit and tinker with it, but it's of no use to me now. I'll take my DSL anywhere, so I have no need for anything else (besides more Marshalls of course)
> 
> I'll keep my blues junior, and probably get a DS-1 to run in front of it for small gigs...



Modded DS-1's and SD-1's can sound very nice in front of a decent tube amp like the blues junior. My buddy drives his 800 with an SD-1 and it sounds very good


----------



## Landshark

Little update on my effects... there isn't any anymore...


----------



## IbanezMark

That's the way to be!

The only stuff I run is a Crybaby classic wah and an MXR distortion + for a lead boost, the rest is all DSL


----------



## StootMonster

I have a Slash Crybaby, Dunlop Univibe and a Mesa Boogie V-Twin...


I don't use much.


----------



## tonefreak

how do you like the slash crybaby?


----------



## Marshall & Moonshine

What's up, all. I'm brand new to this (or any) forum, so this being my first entry will probably go all wrong. That being said, I run a 2008 LP Std (which a lot of people are pissed about these days because they seem to think that Gibson carved out the soul to make it lighter, but I find it to sound sweet when I want it to and ferocious when I need it to. I think the new neck is amazing, and it weighs about the same or less than my Ameri-Strat. But this is probably a conversation for another thread or forum or whatever they're called. ) (That was a lot to put in "()" so I'll get back to whatever I was saynig. Oh yeah... Pedals. I love them, but I like to keep it simple. LP or Strat into Fulldrive 2 with MOSFET » Voodoo Lab Tremolo » BOSS DD-6 (soon to be an MXR Carbon Copy) » EHX Holy Grail Plus » EB vol pdl (with TU-2 coming off Tuner Jack-nice feature on that pedal) » '85 JCM 800 4104 50 Watt Combo (Horizontal inputs, but sounds fine to me). The DD-6 is nice, but I have no use for the bulk of what it does, and I think I will like the CC, which is said to be warm and dark, as well as true bypass, which is important since I hardly use it since I got the reverb pedal. I only kick it on during prolonged mellow solo stuff at church. Yes, I play a JCM 800 at my church. I was surprised how many people love that amp. I think the oldest dude there is only about 55, though. One other thing about my PB... Its all run by a Voodoo Lab Power Pedal 2 Plus, which I HIGHLY recommend. There's no noises from my pedals and you can run anything from 7-24VDC, plus a wall wart outlet which I'll never use. 
Anyway, nice to meet you, and I hope to pick your brains to pieces as soon as I figure out this new found technological enigma called "Forums". 
I would much rather betray my utter ignorance than live forever with it. 
That should be long enough. I probably put it all in the box that tells where I live, anyway. (Santa Maria, CA, if anyone's wondering)


----------



## thetragichero

guitar -> danelectro compressor -> danelectro tuner (the original metal one, not the newer plastic) -> digitech hardwire tube overdrive (gain at zero, as a boost for leads) -> amp
i've got a giant, old leslie pedal in the effects loop (got it along with a volume pedal and some other stuff for 5$)

no pedalboard, just on the floor


----------



## ChuckSchuldiner87

Dean Evo or my Jackson Rhoads V->Digitech Grunge->MXR 10 band EQ->Marshall MG10, then to a Peavey Vyper 30, and now a MG100HFX w/ MG412B cab, if only I could figure out how to connect the damn thing


----------



## thetragichero

i would suggest using a cable


----------



## StootMonster

tonefreak said:


> how do you like the slash crybaby?



Sorry, I just noticed this post.

I like it. It doesn't have the fully enveloped wah sound that a regular dunlop has. It has some super distortion to get some wah controlled feedback (if you're into that) - 

I haven't really sat down with it and tested it hardcore yet. I just get the notion to play with it and dial in a good tone. It definitely has many different tonal options. The distortion button is very easy to click with the side of your foot.

I'm not as impressed as I thought though.

One nice thing is that the battery compartment is under the top, not the bottom, that's pretty handy.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

My modest practice setup pedalboard:






Guitar > Noise Suppressor (w/Effects Loop) > Overdrive > Amp (Clean Channel)

Effects loop cable is Fender and angled patch cable is Ibanez.

Other equipment details in my sig below. Someday I'll migrate to something better.


----------



## bhovika

Mine has changed a bit... Since my wireless is pretty well useless now and I've scaled back in effects and went to more amps...


----------



## cylon185

Hey, quick update.

Changed my reverb, added a green delay =) and got a Jamman for birthday. Oh, and a Pedal Power. 










Need to tidy up a bit but hey...
Cheers,

CVGL


----------



## seeker of rock

bluesguitar65 said:


> YouTube - Carbon Copy vs Aqua Puss



Cool youtube video. I think the aquapuss sounds better, just my opinion. Is the aquapuss the new reissue or an original?


----------



## seeker of rock

My setup, in no particular order:

3 channel looper
Ibanez TS-9
B.K. Butler tube driver 910
Maxon ad-80 reissue delay
Digitech PDS-1002 digital delay (2)
Dan-Echo delay
Red Ross flanger
Dr. Scientist Cosmichorus
MXR Phase 90 (1981)
MXR Phase 90 '74 custom reissue
MXR dynacomp (1978)
RMC Picture Wah
MXR 10 band EQ
Boss NS-2 noise suppresor


----------



## Uk.steve

Back in the day I had boss pedals coming outta my ears!!,the black and orange heavy metal,blue chorus,purple flanger,and the grey reverb to name a few!,but it all got to be a pain in the ass so I traded them all in when I got my current set up which I've had for years:fender strat/levinson blade>jim Dunlop crybaby>jmp1>9000 series 400w stereo power amp(ott I know,I was young!!)>2x1960 cabs. Effect loop BBE sonic maximiser>rocktron Intellifex. It's all just a lot easier now,and I can set different mixes and delays at the push of a button instead of rushing round between songs hoping for the best!


----------



## jjmdlm1

does anybody use digitech rp 1000?


----------



## StootMonster

No but I have an old RP 100a collecting dust. Does that count?


----------



## VintageGuy

Guitar---->crybaby wha classic----->amp

boss dd3 ,boss ch1 chorus and MXR 10 band eq in the effects loop

Can anyone suggest an icy 80s kind of sound chorus?the ch1 is good but it you need to roll up to the max the knobs to achieve a good chorus efect!


----------



## Pinelake

Rarely use any pedals other than a tuner. On occasion I use a Fulltone Wah. My Silver Jubi and Rivera Venus 5 hold their own with out extras.


----------



## yladrd61

'62 and '59 Reissue Fender Stratocasters, Morley Power Wah/Fuzz, Mojo Vibe, Dunlop JH Si Fuzz Face, Custom Area 51 Ge Fuzz Face, Roger Mayer Octavia, Vox V830 Distortion Booster, TS 808 Tube Screamer, {one or two of the following} Thomas Organ Crybaby {Stack of Dimes}, Vox V846 {TDK 5101}, Area 51 kit in Vox V847 {Awesome}, Modified Vox V847 internals in Dunlop Crybaby Housing, { BC108C's, Tropical Fish and Polystyrene and Wima Caps, Fulltone 100K Pot, Ariel Halo Inductor } {100% JIMI} into 1970 Marshall Super Lead Full Stack w Shared Cathode, Pre and Post PI MV.


----------



## NJM

yladrd61 said:


> '62 and '59 Reissue Fender Stratocasters, Morley Power Wah/Fuzz, Mojo Vibe, Dunlop JH Si Fuzz Face, Custom Area 51 Ge Fuzz Face, Roger Mayer Octavia, Vox V830 Distortion Booster, TS 808 Tube Screamer, {one or two of the following} Thomas Organ Crybaby {Stack of Dimes}, Vox V846 {TDK 5101}, Area 51 kit in Vox V847 {Awesome}, Modified Vox V847 internals in Dunlop Crybaby Housing, { BC108C's, Tropical Fish and Polystyrene and Wima Caps, Fulltone 100K Pot, Ariel Halo Inductor } {100% JIMI} into 1970 Marshall Super Lead Full Stack w Shared Cathode, Pre and Post PI MV.



I take things in and out as needed. Pedals are mainly for my own amusement while at home. I'll usually just use the OCD and Phase 90 with a wah which is a boss v-wah. Again, just because it's fun to fool around with. I still want to pick up a new dedicated wah.


----------



## Strateuphoria

Pedal tuner TU
Yerasov 5000volt. russian hardwired, basically a transparent DS-1 without any harsh frequencies or loss of lows.
CS-5 chorus
Artec 8-band eq
Analog delay from another unknown soviet company.
Also have a JH-1 dunlop wah, but not using it much, 
I don't like hooking up more than 3 pedals at a time.

I have a thing for russian built pedals nowadays, since I owned that green big muff.


----------



## stratman104

Ernie Ball VP JR
MXR Dyna Comp
Boss ST-2 Power Stack
MXR Micro Chorus
MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay
Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor


----------



## royslead

Practice board - Digitech RP1000

Gig Board - Pedal Train Pro: Morley A/B (A for effects chain/B for Boss TU-2) - Morley Bad Horsie 2 (wah)>Dyna Super Comp>Hardwire CM-2 Tube Overdrive>MXR 10 band EQ>Boss CE-5 Chorus>Boss BF-3 Flanger>Volume Pedal>Hardwire DL-8 Delay


----------



## Wyldefan916

Right now I'm currently running mine as such...

Cry Baby--->Boss SD-1--->Boss MT-2

I eventually want to get it looking more like this...

Wylde Wah--->Rotovibe--->MXR Phase 90--->Boss SD-1--->Boss CH-1 (Maybe add in a delay pedal somewhere, as well as an EQ pedal)

Will eventually ditch that shitty MT-2 once I get a better amp.


----------



## brandoz28

Wyldefan916 said:


> Right now I'm currently running mine as such...
> 
> Cry Baby--->Boss SD-1--->Boss MT-2
> 
> I eventually want to get it looking more like this...
> 
> Wylde Wah--->Rotovibe--->MXR Phase 90--->Boss SD-1--->Boss CH-1 (Maybe add in a delay pedal somewhere, as well as an EQ pedal)
> 
> Will eventually ditch that shitty MT-2 once I get a better amp.





i would've never imagined you'd want that setup


right now, i have:

wylde wah--->vintage phase 90----->sd-1------>AVT50----->ch-1---->mxr 10 band



when running into the little lead 12 i take the stuff in the loop and run it after the other pedals


----------



## audiochains

Mine's as follows:

Rolls MidiWizard + Ibanez Weeping Demon + Boss TU-2 @ my feet. 

In the board nearby my 2203x half stack: 1 Glab M2L with an SD-1 and a Behringer PH9 in the loops and 1 Glab M2L with a Biyang EQ-7 and a Biyang BabyBoom delay in the loops of the M2L.


----------



## rads

last gig was using
a stock fender us standard --> artec 8 bands EQ --> moded phase 90 clone --> moded bb preamp clone --> 2204 clone

artec 8 bands EQ was used to have a clean channel by lowering the level on the pedal and adjust some freq
 

phase 90 was just for having fun..
and bb preamp for boosting the crunch amp. here's what it's sound
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mtDHnhG-Ac]YouTube - jcm 800 2204 clone + bb preamp clone[/ame]

my clone pedals




setup will be vary depending the band...but i always try to carry less pedals.


----------



## Wyldefan916

brandoz28 said:


> i would've never imagined you'd want that setup
> 
> 
> right now, i have:
> 
> wylde wah--->vintage phase 90----->sd-1------>AVT50----->ch-1---->mxr 10 band
> 
> 
> 
> when running into the little lead 12 i take the stuff in the loop and run it after the other pedals



What was your first guess???  lol. I want similar sound to him, but not exactly his tone.


----------



## Riffraff

Typically on pedalboard:
'70s Thomas Organ Crybaby
Visual Sound Route 66 OD/Comp
OFA Modded Boss SD-1 
'83 MIJ Boss SD-1
MXR M108 EQ

In the loop:
Boss CE5 Chorus
Line 6 Echo Park or Ibanez DE7

Most of the time not on pedalboard:
Boss MT2 modded w/Monte Allums kit & a few tweaks 
Digitech Jamman Looper

I've been considering looking for a Big Muff again, maybe the Little B.M., I hear they are pretty good. 
I had a '70s NYC version that I bought new and used for years (it was my very first pedal). 
I got sick of it and sold for $5 in a garage sale in the late '80s.....somebody got a good deal.
I could also use a decent reverb.


----------



## dodgethis

Finally got an Airplane Flanger.


----------



## blues_n_cues

vox 847 wah,bbe green screamer,rocktron nitro.
working on getting an sd-1(ofa modded) & vintage hardwired mxr stereo chorus if i can find a cheap one.

alesis quadraverb gt & digitech gsp 21 in the p.a. rack.

i'll trade the quadraverb even up for an alesis midiverb 2 if anyone is interested. it's just more complicated than what i need it for.


----------



## diesel king

Les Paul > Boss tuner > Dunlop Wah > Marshall >


----------



## Riffraff

blues_n_cues said:


> vox 847 wah,bbe green screamer,rocktron nitro.
> working on getting an sd-1(ofa modded) & vintage hardwired mxr stereo chorus if i can find a cheap one.
> 
> alesis quadraverb gt & digitech gsp 21 in the p.a. rack.
> 
> i'll trade the quadraverb even up for an alesis midiverb 2 if anyone is interested. it's just more complicated than what i need it for.



I've been wondering.....what is the difference between the Quadraverb and all the varoius Midiverb versions? I've heard Quadraverbs sound great but see Midiverbs on CL all the time.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Not sure if it's gonna' stay lik this for long though, I'm thinking about removing the JVM's foorswitch and youst putting it on the ground so I have place for my fuzzface and mu JH1 wah on the board. Not sure if I'm gonna do that though.


----------



## Dave666

Guitar->Maxon OD808->ZW Wah->MXR Variphase->Amp (loop: MXR ZW Chorus and EQ)


----------



## customwhite

TS9 is what I use, and it's not on the floor but on top of my amp.


----------



## Blisster

My current setup:

Guitar --> Korg PitchBlack --> ZW Wah --> Digitech Bad Monkey --> Boss NS-2 --> DSL100 == Footswitch on Pedalboard


----------



## hellbilly

Epi Les Paul Custom < Boss TU-2 < Ibanez TS9 Tube Screamer < Dunlop Dimebag Wah < Dsl 100 Loop: Boss CH-1 < Boss DD-3 Delay < BBE Sonic Stomp < ISP Decimator


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

TC Polytune > Teese Wizard wah > CMATMODS Compressor > IbanezFL9 > Phase 90 > Keeley Fuzz Head > M.I Audio Crunchbox

Into Fx loop - Retrosonic Chorus > CMATMODS Deeelay > CAE/ MXR Line driver / boost


----------



## Strateuphoria

haha, good to see no digital multi effect users, no zooms or ME-109's or digitech f-86's 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN3uRymK7nI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN3uRymK7nI[/ame] flanger


----------



## Stringjunkie

SD1->Guv2->sonic stomp->black label chorus->marshalls


----------



## carnada

biitchezzzzzz


----------



## Strateuphoria

a midi foot controller,  for your racks of fx and amps


----------



## CMC

Upper row goes into a *'73 Fender Twin* for clean _(Keeley Compressor, Analogman Clone-Clone, Boss DM2 analog delay),_ lower goes into a *'82* *JCM800 2204* for the crunch side (Klon Centaur, Keeley modded TS9DX, _'80 Phase 90). _


----------



## Tommy Griffiths

Here is my pedalboard:

Guitar>










































































>Amp.

Pretty complex I might add.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Tommy Griffiths said:


> Here is my pedalboard:
> 
> Guitar>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >Amp.
> 
> Pretty complex I might add.









That's just crazy !! 
No tap dancing for you .....


----------



## Tommy Griffiths

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> That's just crazy !!
> No tap dancing for you .....



When I get into the mood I hump the back of my guitar, That count?


----------



## PaoloJM

My current band rig in order is 80s Les Paul Standard => 
Dunlop Cry Baby 
TC Electronics Polytune 
Boss OD3 
MXR Carbon Comp 
MXR 108 => 1981 JCM800 set for mild gain => 1960A cab


----------



## JayCM800

LoL 

Only a sonic research st-200 turbo tuner!!


----------



## brp

Not a whole lot. 

- Boss SD-1 w/ OFA "Tube Boost" Mod & gain & mid boost switches
- Boss RV-3
- Vox V847 w/ Red Fasel inductor and true bypass mods
- Boss GE-10- 1983
- Dunlop Crybaby
- Yamaha MFC05 to control a couple different DSP's occasionally.

The Boss ODB-3 has nothing to do with my guitar rig. I use it on an aux send of my mixer to add grit to synths, bass etc.


----------



## Michael. L.

Hey cats,
some pics of my gear

Cheers, Mick from OZ!!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Riffraff said:


> I've been wondering.....what is the difference between the Quadraverb and all the varoius Midiverb versions? I've heard Quadraverbs sound great but see Midiverbs on CL all the time.



the quadraverb has preamp presets in it & does all kinds of parameter for stereo in/out,changing the chain order of fx,fx looping,etc.

the older midiverbs like the mv2 does 1 effect @ 1 time
mv3 does 4 fx @ 1 time but no preamp settings

i use my mv3 for just verb & delay or chorus-simpler is better for me.


----------



## tone seaker

I go guitar-Vox V846 wha- old TS9 Tube sreamer-Deja Vibe 2- Ep3 echo plex- marshall


----------



## Moose Lewis

Honestly, most of the time I jack straight into the amp, or ABY box to both amps for recording. I put together this mess below while gearing up to go live again, so I don't have to rely on a soundman for the occasional effect that I might desire. The only thing not on the board is the ABY box and Marshall footswitch.






Dunlop Fasel Crybaby
Xotic EP Booster
Ibanez TS9DX
MXR Classic Distortion + Digitech HarmonyMan + Looper
MXR KFK 10 band EQ
Virtual Sound H2O Chorus + Echo
ModTone Tremor Tremolo
Digitech Hardwire RV-7 Reverb
ISP Decimator NR
Boss FV-100 Volume

Need to build a board to go in the box that will stage these properly.
 Cheers


----------



## thinlizzy96

Crybaby from hell wah, memory boy analog delay, morley volume pedal, and a line 6 wireless unit.
keeping it simple!


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Strat->NS2send->Compressor->Overdrive->NS2return->Amp


----------



## Gr8Scott

I have a EH Big Muff Tone Wicker on order that will take the place of the Daddy O. I will be getting a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power Plus and a AB pedal as I want to run this setup seperately through one channel of two different amps in stereo.


----------



## JayCM800

This are my toys, LOL 





I'm making new patch cables to hook it up nice. When i play live i only use the tuner between guitar and amp. When i'm just enjoying myself at the studio, i use the EQ's dual outputs to run two amps with different sounds/effects simultaneously. (No head switching or A/B/Y)
Guitar>tuner>KFK Eq>KFK Qzone>Marshall JCM800>1960B cab
Guitar>tuner>KFK Eq>Zoom G21.u(w/exp. pedal>Music Man 65>Mesa straight Recto cab.

That KFK Q-zone is a numbered limited edition, hard to find now.
The KFK Eq is available everywhere, but the price is going up! I can't reccomend that one enough! Get it! It's so versatile (eq, boost and dual outputs!)


----------



## DirtySteve

guitar > WH Swollen Pickle > MXR Cassic OD > amp. ...and sometimes, when I'm in the mood, I'll stick another OD, EQ, or Boost in the mix, but that's my usual line up.


----------



## luekemeyer

Guitar > Tube Screamer > Metal Zone >Wah > JCM2000 Guitar Input
Send > Super Octave > Phase 90 > Flanger > Chorus > Digital Delay > Return

POD X3 Live or Tone Lab > Computer


----------



## Stringjunkie

Man I am sooo out of date with new guitar tech. Computers, pods, scary shit man. Guess I'm old....


----------



## luekemeyer

Stringjunkie said:


> Man I am sooo out of date with new guitar tech. Computers, pods, scary shit man. Guess I'm old....



I'm 46, not that young..


----------



## alerich

Dunlop Volume Pedal > Thomas Cry Baby > BOSS TU-2 > Marshall Guv'nor > BOSS PSM-5 Master Switch > AOTD (Amp of The Day)

In the PSM-5 Loop: BOSS GE-7 > BOSS DD-5 > Electra Chorus > BOSS PH-2


----------



## nofearfactor

Not much as I dont use many effects when playing in the metal band Im in. Delay,sonic maximizer, and noise reduction are on almost all the time,chorus and flanger I only use on clean parts or maybe a solo,and then the tuner I step on when tuning between songs or when changeing guitars.





The other band Im in,an industrial/metal band,I run into a rack rig.


----------



## Midnight Blues

*Midnight Blues*

1972 LP Custom (1954 Black Beauty "Fretless Wonder" LE)
1976 LP Deluxe
2011 Peter Frampton Les Paul (PF 654)
2008 Alex Lifeson Inspired By ES-355 (AL 028)
2001 Fender American Stratocaster 
Washburn D10S Acoustic
Dean Markley Strings (Reg. 10-46 gauge)
Marshall MG50DFX 
Marshall MG15
Marshall MS-2
Vox V848 "Clyde McCoy" Wah Wah
Fulltone "Soul Bender"
Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe
Fulltone OCD
Fulltone PlimSoul
Morley Volume Pedal
Boss DD7 Digital Delay
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Marshall CAT Tuner


----------



## Username2




----------



## racersteen68

I have run out of space and power on mine, nightmare!


----------



## goodson

anything from this lot depending on how i feel


----------



## keef1367

Guitar> GT8 in > GT8 loop send Amp in > FX (amp) Send > GT8 Loop return > FX Return (amp) 
Firstly let me say I hate most modelled amps with the line 6 stuff being unusable to my ear so I don't use any of em!
I use the GT8 to control the amp's channels ( although I have the option for manual override) and a little bit of Wah, compression or O/D if required then the signal hits the pre amp any time or modulation fx go in the loop using a multi fx for me just saves the pedal dance. So all my tone comes from the amp! just like using a couple of stomps If I did use individual pedals then I would use ( BTW I do own most of these pedals I just don't use em much) Wah, Compressor, O/D, 2 delays, chorus, graphic.
Just because the GT8 is all singing and all dancing it don't mean you have to use all the features. Most multi FX get a bad rep mainly because of user error in the fact of poor application IMO
AN A/B box (works as a mute switch) takes the poxy behringer tuner out of the signal path (I also modded it so it's always on and got rid of the really nasty bright blue LED) and it works a treat. 
I have the choice of weather my GT8 controls the clean/crunch channels or I can manually do it with the footswitch! I did a total bespoke number on an old 6 button AVT footswitch I was given, so now I have complete control over my beloved TSL. The extra 2 control pedals for the GT8 are now on the main foot controller (last 2 on the right) saving real estate on my board. Also it has red LED's for the FX loop, rev and lead channel on the TSL and a yellow/green multi coloured LED for the clean/crunch , and finally green LED's for the GT8 functions.I even got enough room for a Morley Wha and a big muff as and when funds allow


----------



## jackad4

Nice machines so nice i am relay empress
chula vista homes for sale| chula vista property | chula vista real estate


----------



## lepollack

But with a MPX G2 R1 and a G MAJOR 2 no more landmines!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't have any pics ATM, so I'll just have to type it out. 

Guitar > Ibanez WD-7 Weeping Demon Wah > Digitech Bad Monkey OD > Digitech Death Metal (Powered by one of those Danelectro power supplies with the built-in variac so I can use it as a ghetto fuzz pedal) > Amp > Danelectro F&C EQ > BOSS HR-2 Harmonist (Chorus and octave effects) > Danelectro 600MS Delay (Short delay) > Digitech Digidelay (Long delay)




Looking to ditch all of the pedals and go to a Line 6 M13 in the future.


----------



## astrocreep

You guys have some awesome setups. I went around the block many times with 10-12 different pedal combinations. I settled on my Ebony 2003 Gibson SG>Ibanez TS808>Marshall JCM 800. Organic crunch from hell. Loud and badass enough for my needs.


----------



## ackyman

Gr8Scott said:


> I have a EH Big Muff Tone Wicker on order that will take the place of the Daddy O. I will be getting a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power Plus and a AB pedal as I want to run this setup seperately through one channel of two different amps in stereo.



A Tubulator!! I haven't seen one of those in years. I had one about 15 years ago and I loved it. It died long ago, but seeing your pic brings back some 90's nostalgia for me.  I might have to check ebay and see if I can pick another one up for cheap.  I used to play through a Fab Tone also, VERY powerful pedal right there.


----------



## angry_machine

dugger said:


> modded BOSS BCB60
> Radial True by pass loop>Dunlop Crybaby>MXR Phase90>Metal Zone
> BOSS TU Chrom Tuner
> EH Soul Preacher Comp
> Radial Toebone HB
> BOSS EQ
> Danelectro CC Chorus
> BOSS DD 6 Delay
> MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay
> BBE Bosta Grande



Can i see your Boss bcb 60 modded photo?


----------



## angry_machine

Here's mine on the link!


----------



## racersteen68

ns2 now gone!
guitar-wah-a/b looper/keeley ts9/808 -polytune-amp
loop- nova repeater-volume bypass


----------



## The Dehumanizer

See Signature Below. Just change things recently. I have alot of different distortions that are not in the board currently.


----------



## Doug_1970

Here's my huge pedalboard:




Pedals by Doug_1970, on Flickr


----------



## 12barjunkie

Stringjunkie said:


> Man I am sooo out of date with new guitar tech. Computers, pods, scary shit man. Guess I'm old....


 
Not old, man....VINTAGE


----------



## racersteen68

doug_1970 said:


> here's my huge pedalboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pedals by doug_1970, on flickr



simple, classic!


----------



## d.jurickovich

535Q , mxr dynacomp , bad monkey ,mxr phase 90. In loop- boss ps-6 harmonist then mxr carbon copy.http://www.marshallforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9034&d=1336959804


----------



## allstar100595




----------



## jensbrix

My pedalboard as i used it on last gig: My modded Crybaby, modded SD-1 and a footswitch  Simple as that

Got a Vox Tonelab a week ago though, gonna experiment with that instead of my pedalboard


----------



## SkinnyJ

My current setup:

Guitar > Volume Pedal > Phase 90 (clipped R28) > 70s Thomas Organ Wah > DD-3 > NS-2 > 4104

In the loop of the NS-2:

Modded DS-1 > Modded SD-1 > CE-5 > M108 EQ (Boost)


----------



## Goosey

Mines nice and simple as the TSL has the sounds I need. I do plan on getting an MXR Line Booster, Tuner, Chorus and Tremolo.
Guitar -- AKG Wireless -- Dunlop Wah -- BBE Green Screamer -- TSL100 -- FX Send -- Boss DD-7 -- FX Return -- 1960BX


----------



## bvoris

Doug_1970 said:


> Here's my huge pedalboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedals by Doug_1970, on Flickr



LOL Looks like mine!
All I use is a ZW-44 OD I modded and a GCB65 that I modded with a red fasel inductor


----------



## jordame93

Korg Pitchblack Tuner
CMATmods Deluxe Compressor
Vox V847 Wah
Ernie Ball VP Jr
BBE Boosta Grande
Boss SD 1
Fulltone OCD
MXR Phase 90
Modtone Aqua Chorus
Digitech Digidelay
Line 6 Verbzilla


----------



## bobgoblin

SD-1, DD-3, CH-1, & Phase 90 in the loop of my 2205. TU-2, Timmy, & Fulltone Clyde Deluxe in front. Fuel Tank Chameleon handles power. PedalSnake handles signal.


----------



## samiam

Behringer TU300, MXR Dynacomp, Hardwire CM2, Pro Tone Viking distortion, Digitech RP255, Boss GE7, MXR Black Label Chorus


----------



## alhayesmusic

Korg PitchBlack tuner, MXR Custom Comp, Boss V-wah, GCX Ground control pro. In my rack - Visa Distortion, Tubescreamer, Small Clone, Marshall Echohead delay with tap tempo switch routed to the GCX Ground control pro. All pedal in rack routed through GCX switcher. ZOOM Studio 1204 reverb in loop. I use one side of the ZOOM for the Ibanez TSa amp, one side for the Marshall DSL50. Different banks on GCX programmed for each amp, and a bank for using both amps. Most of the time I run the TSA, on medium/large stages I use marshall. On large stages I use the Marshall for the FOH, and the TSA feeds a cab for my drummer.


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

Here's my latest guise




I still have a few pedals not on the board












and an older pic of my home made board, worked great but just a bit too much....


----------



## pat kopecky

Amp is JCM 2000 TSL 60, 1960 BV & 1960 A cabinets. 75 Les Paul Custom Tobacco Burst & 96 Les Paul Standard Wine. The pedal board is Pedal Pad. I also have use a touch of Marshall Jackhammer inside the pedal board not seen in pic. visit our webpage at http:Sidewinder Ga (Sidewinder) on Myspace


----------



## gdh1532

let's see, I bought a wah pedal.


----------



## gdh1532

Luvverly Joobly said:


> Here's my latest guise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few pedals not on the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an older pic of my home made board, worked great but just a bit too much....


holy hell that's a lot of pedals


----------



## mariosoldano

Guv'nor said:


> What pedals/effects are you using lately?




since i have a JMD-1 the only pedal is a boss tu2 tuner!!!!!

mario


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Here's mine, but there is one slot left on the PP2!


----------



## texasfl0od

good evening to you all - i use a digitech rp-1000 into a 50 watt marshall 1987 plexi with a 1960 a 4x12 cabinet ! this unit gives me all the tones and effects i need and the modellers are excellent ! also the one unit cuts down on any unwanted noise that can happen with linked stomp boxes !


----------



## texasfl0od

good evening - i also use a peterson strobostomp 2 !


----------



## dualampman

Recently updated my board. Added the new jimmy hendrix univibe. Fits right in and sounds great.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I relocated my old flanger etc to my small home made board for tiny stages when I got the G3. Excellent delay type FX! The channel switching area is left open depending on the amp, in this case the TSL. Love the polyphonic tuner!


----------



## tm0099

Thought I'd join the foray.........
Since the photo the discumbobulator has gone a my Budda wah is now back in.


----------



## hidetox

here's my humble board to date... waiting for the TC Ditto looper... sounds fun...


----------



## Logieberra

heres mine, all going into either a hughes and kettner amp or traynor


----------



## DWK302

TC Electronic Sparkbooster
Strymon El Capistan
Skreddy P19
Boss PH-2 Phaser
Blackout Effectors Seriously Special Twosome


----------



## Thiez

50WPLEXI said:


> Here's mine, but there is one slot left on the PP2!


 
How's the blue bogner pedal? Stand alone or use it to boost?


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Thiez said:


> How's the blue bogner pedal? Stand alone or use it to boost?


 
I think it's fantastic, very amp like. I usually keep the drive/boost on and just use my volume to control it. The plexi/variac setting is true sound. The blue setting gets the higher gain Plexi tone in spades.

It's usually on in some capacity all the time. I tried the red pedal. It's a bit more gain than I'll ever use, but sonically it's outstanding.


----------



## Username2

Starts here.....






Fulltone wah
Wilson Univibe
Hardwire OD
Hardwire Chorus
Hardwire Supernatural
Digitech Flange

American Loopers Splitter

Into Roland GR55 (split Stereo)
Bass Amp
Korg Rack Tuner
Radial JD7 amp distribution (play up to seven amps in any combination, phase and ground lift select)






Moogerfooger MF104 M Analog delay in the loops


----------



## Marc1kim

I usually like just plugging straight into an amp, but here are a few pedals I own:

newest aquisition 1989 Marshall Guv'nor MK1:





My Boss BCB-30 pedal board loaded with:
AMT Japanese Girl compact Wah
Korg Pitchblack Poly
Switchdoctor amp footswitch


----------



## Badmonkey

Jethro Rocker said:


> I relocated my old flanger etc to my small home made board for tiny stages when I got the G3. Excellent delay type FX! The channel switching area is left open depending on the amp, in this case the TSL. Love the polyphonic tuner!


 
badmonkey woohoo


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

In this setup, I'm using the JVM footcontroller to control the amp and the Floor Pod Plus is only being used for effects. This particular setup is a very quick setup and breakdown (four leads+two guitars+one head+one 2x12+one Furman PL8. I sometimes I throw in a BossTU2 or TU3, but that's the only thing that isn't pictured (the FPP has a built-in tuner).

If I'm using the Floor Pod Plus to control the JVM via built-in MIDI, then I will take out the JVM footcontroller, which makes for an even quicker setup and breakdown.


----------



## Derek S

I don't play out so no board, but here's the music room floor shot...


----------



## Phildog

Luvverly Joobly said:


> Here's my latest guise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few pedals not on the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an older pic of my home made board, worked great but just a bit too much....



Hey, is that a Geoffrey Teese RMC Wah? If so, how do you like it compared to the Vox, Area 51, etc.


----------



## Lyv2Ryd

My current board


----------



## jordame93




----------



## jordame93

Jordan Elguera's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

Phildog said:


> Hey, is that a Geoffrey Teese RMC Wah? If so, how do you like it compared to the Vox, Area 51, etc.



Yeah, it's a Wizard Wah... deisgned with Humbuckers in mind I believe and it's great. I sold the Area 51, a great pedal but I prefer the Wizard. However I got the Bonamassa Wah because whilst Joe favours buckers, that one sounds great with both buckers and singles.


----------



## Grenade

My acoustic board. D'Armond volume pedal>TU-3 Tuner>EQ>V3 tube preamp>CF-7 Chorus. The Alesis is for the drum machine.


----------



## Grenade

Forgot the pic.


----------



## acwild

I bought a Stroboclip to make some more space. Although I usually go straight to the amp, I have to admit that I'm having a lot of fun doing the pedal dance these days.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

*For originals:* 
Tuner > Wah > Delay

*For covers:* 
I used to have a massive FX board on wheels. Because of the size, weight and hassle, I went with a floor processor which houses everything. 

(I do miss all those wonderful lights, and comments about my board looking like something from NASA.)

*Currently using:* 
Digitech RP500. It's good.


----------



## matttornado

My signal goes: Guitar, MXR Script Phase 90 w/ LED, GFS Tuner, Ibanez AD9 delay into 1974 1959 Superlead.


----------



## Riffraff

I have a bunch of pedals but I don't need too many these days. Usually somthing out front to push my amp for an edge of break up tone and an Echo Park delay & Hall of Fame reverb in the loop. I just finished putting a Valvecaster together for up front. It is designed to run with a 12AU7 tube but I have a variety of tubes to throw in it. I'm still checking it out. It gives may amps a HUGE kick in the pants. I like it better than the M108 or Route 66 I was using for that application. It's a hell of a lot quieter and doesn't seem to color the amp tone at all. Very much like an OD set clean with it's volume dimed only with no tone coloring at all. I think I'm really going to like this pedal a lot. I plan to do another on a breadboard and mess with some mods until I get it just the way I want it then make another. 











Every once and a while I'll break out my Musket fuzz. I've got a BD2 and a Monte Allums H2O Mod Plus kit that need to go together that I hope will be intersting. Other pedals I have but don't really use much these days are a MIJ SD1, Route 66 OD/Compressor, Thomas Organ Cry Baby, CE5, M108 EQ, modified MT2 and a DE7.


----------

